# [LPF] Return to Boar's Ridge



## Satin Knights (Mar 19, 2014)

*Return to Boar's Ridge
*A Living Pathfinder adventure for 4-6 newbie characters 

The old fort on Boar's Ridge is run down and decrepit.  It has been conquered more
 times than people care to remember.  Not worthy of a real criminal organization or
 mastermind, it is a perfect place for upstarts that deludely believe they can make
 their mark on the world.  Another such rabble has made themselves enough of a 
nuisance that now it is time to clear out the trouble makers once again.  This is
 your mission.  To stomp the ant hill before it becomes a mountain of trouble.  ​
GM: Satin Knights
Judge: perrinmiller
Start Date: March 22nd, 2014  (DOY=81-1)

Honored Players:
Yosephus Errol Smithe (Tailspinner)...................... Aasimar Cleric 1->2
..80-260 Start .........0 XP,....40 EXP,....40 EGP;....1,260 TXP,...1,080 TGP...Sept 17th, 180 days at 7/6
260-297 Start... 1,300 XP,.,,.54 EXP,..,,54 EGP;.,,,,,407 TXP,.,,,,,407 TGP... Current 1,761 XP 11/11

Devlin (resrick).................................................. Halfling Alchemist  1->2
..80-260 Start .........0 XP,....40 EXP,....40 EGP;....1,260 TXP,...1,080 TGP...Sept 17th, 180 days at 7/6
260-297 Start... 1,300 XP,.,,.54 EXP,..,,54 EGP;.,,,,,407 TXP,.,,,,,407 TGP... Current 1,761 XP 11/11

Muzdum Blackrock (Voda Vosa)........................... Dwarf Fighter 2->3
..80-250 Start ..1,394 XP,....40 EXP,....40 EGP;....1,870 TXP,...1,870 TGP...Sept 7th, 170 days at 11/11
250-297 Start.. 3,304 XP,.,,.54 EXP,..,,54 EGP;.,..,..705 TXP,.,,,,,799 TGP... Current 4,063 XP 15/17

Darvus Andar (Halivar)...................................... Human Paladin 1->2
..80-260 Start .........0 XP,....40 EXP,....40 EGP;....1,260 TXP,...1,080 TGP...Sept 17th, 180 days at 7/6
260-297 Start... 1,300 XP,.,,.54 EXP,..,,54 EGP;.,,,,,407 TXP,.,,,,,407 TGP... Current 1,761 XP 11/11

Tamarie (Aura)................................................ Half-elf Sorcerer 1->2
105-285 Start .........0 XP,....40 EXP,....40 EGP;....1,260 TXP,...1,080 TGP...Oct 12th, 180 days at 7/6
285-297 Start... 1,300 XP,.,,.54 EXP,..,54 EGP;.,.....132 TXP,.,,,,,132 TGP... Current 1,486 XP 11/11

Last update: Oct 24th, DOY 297
[sblock=Encounters]
Date....~ DOY ~ .XP....GP..
May 23 ~ 143 ~ 0040 0040 ~ The Newbie Gauntlet ~ CR 1/2 
Sep 07 ~ 250 ~ ................ ~ Muzdum leveled to 3rd on TXP
Sep 17 ~ 260 ~ ................ ~ Yosephus, Devlin and Darvus leveled to 2nd on TXP
Oct 12 ~ 285 ~ ................ ~ Tamarie leveled to 2nd on TXP
Oct 24 ~ 297 ~ 0054 0054 ~ 2 Skeleton Archers ~ CR 2/3
[/sblock][sblock=Treasure]The warm fuzzy feeling of taking on this heroic task.
2 longbows
35 arrows[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=Map Provided by Cratchen]Looking at the map, it is fairly simple.  Take the road east out of  town.  After a day and a half, you cross a river on a bridge.  After the  bridge, a trail forks south east.  It is about another seven hours on  horse back to get to the fort via the trail or road, which ever it is.   The west has a sloped entrance between two rock pillars.  There is also a  rolling hill approach to the south of the pillars.  The fort sits on a  plateau above a ridge on three and a half sides.  Not close to anything,  it is at least high enough presumably to see travelers hours before  their passing.[/sblock][sblock=Marching Order]
Single File ...............Double Wide........................... ..Watches
............................
If you have a standard procedure for opening a door, we will put it in    here too, so as to speed repetitive issues like    that.[/sblock][sblock=Items Consumed or Destroyed]none so far
I will be tracking, when I remember, things like healing potions used here.
[/sblock][sblock=Intended Time]This adventure should probably run about eight to ten months with the characters leveling once, maybe twice. [/sblock][sblock=Adventure   Rules]Liberally  adapted from  others who do this better than I do.

* I prefer the use of [ sblock=OOC ] instead of [ OOC ].  It does a better job of hiding the out of character commentary.  And the raised grey on black just looks ugly to me.

* I write with the Legacy skin for the forum.  Therefore, all of my text  is assuming a black background and light colored text.  Many times I  will used black periods to space out text when I need it.  

* Group Initiative: rolled by GM with physical dice. In the case where an individual member      of the 'losing side' rolls better than all other individual members    of   the 'winners,' that character may act first in the initial round   of    combat (surprise or round 1). Otherwise, unless a players   specifies  that   actions are to follow another character / event,   actions happen  in the   order they were posted. More than 48 hours or   so delay for  posting   during your turn in a combat may result in my   NPCing the  character to   keep things moving.  I also post mid-round  updates, with characters that still have actions in gold for their name, and those that have already acted are greyed out.

* PM is liking Ditzie for mapping, but I still prefer MapTool.  I have  more control over lighting and other background issues with it.  So, I  am going with MapTool for now.  I own the servers the maps are stored  on, so I know they are not going to be disappearing over time like a lot  of stuff seems to do from photobucket. 

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the Coyote on-line dice rollers      for your characters. In general, I may or may not be posting my   actual   rolls,  or just results. 

** Irrelevant now, but left  in for the  good info: I may use the EnWorld roller more than  other  GMs,  so if  the dice at the bottom of a post starts  overwhelming, you  can  shrink  that down to a text one liner by changing  your user  settings.    Settings->Edit Options->Thread Display   Options->Dice Roller   Display->Streamlined.  GM secret rolls like   Perception and Stealth   will be done by physical dice.  EnWorld does have a dice roller back,  but it is no where near what the original did.  So, Invisible Castle is  my preference. 

* I tend to post at any time of the day or night.   I may post     "mid-round" combat updates as needed or "short responses" to questions     more often than the characters.  If you're going to be away for longer     than a couple days,  please let me know if at all possible so we can     arrange NPCing if  necessary.

* If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may  end up     writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your  share of     the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date of     your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level, they may do so at the end of      an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage,   and    grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A   caster    capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots   normally, a    cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a   druid for    summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare   spells in these    slots as if they had left the slots blank for the   day, if they are  able   to do so. They can go through the appropriate   spell preparation  as if   they had already rested if applicable.  If   you are adding a new  class  that requires special materials, like a   wizard's spell book,  please PM  me a little ahead of time so I can work   it in cleanly.

PS: My PM box hovers at 16 of 20.  Too many projects I have to track.  So, if a message bounced because my mailbox is full, wait a few hours and I should have made some room. 

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page      for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful. Some good examples. It is     nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP, Current HP,  AC,    Weapon in hand.  When you are ready to make a new post, editing an old post for a second, long enough to do a "Select-All, Copy, Cancel" and then pasting that into the new post is a good way to keep consistency in your stat blocks.  It saves a lot of typing too.  The A/A in the upper left corner of the editor box controls toggles from What You See Is What You Get mode to source mode.  If you need a template for a starter, it is as easy as starting a reply to a message you like, doing a copy all of the example, CANCEL so you don't go through with that post, and then pasting it into where your message will be.  Strip the  [ quote= ] at the top and the [/ quote ] at the bottom, then edit the example to fit your needs.   

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability, please list it     in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad  guy's    combat at the appropriate time the first time around.  If you  can  take   more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.

* I tend to roll saving throws for the characters so the narrative of  result can be added immediately instead of asking for the player to make  a single die roll.  I also tend to roll appropriate knowledge checks  immediately so that information can be given as well.  But, anytime you  feel another knowledge or skill check may apply too, please feel free to roll  that as well when appropriate. (ie, any time after you are no longer  flat footed in the surprise round)

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. Feel free to point it out.  I will     try to retcon to fix if needed.  Sometimes, I will need to use the     "plot device or special circumstances overrides the normal rules"  card.    We're all here to have fun, so I'll try to do everything I can   to   facilitate. 

* Sometimes I will earn the "cruel rotten bastard" title.  There might be occasions where the cause has to play out for a week or two before you see the effect later and go, "Oh, that was worth it."  I promise it will never be personal.

* This adventure is homebrew off the top of my head.  It is loosely scripted, but I may tweak it along the way.  It is a return to the same place that Rescue at Boar's Ridge took place at, so please do not read that game thread.  It has too many location based spoilers that would make the game no fun.


I think I have overdone it by now, let's get started.​[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2014)

Took over effectively 12/31/2014

Yosephus at 2540XP, had gained 759TBG since last tally by SK
Devlin at 2540XP, had gained 759TBG since last tally by SK
Darvus at 2540XP, had gained 759TBG since last tally by SK
Muzdum at 5098XP, had gained 1173TBG since last tally by SK
Tamarie at 2245XP, had gained 759TBG since last tally by SK

800XP (160 each) - Trapped Door (6 Jan 2015)
1200XP (240 each) - 6 Kobolds (11 Feb 2015)

Yosephus at 3413XP, gained 3rd level 11 Feb 2015
Devlin at 3413XP, gained 3rd level 11 Feb 2015
Darvus at 3413XP, gained 3rd level 11 Feb 2015
Muzdum at 6143XP, gained 4th level 11 Feb 2015
Tamarie at 3305XP, gained 3rd level 28 Feb 2015

1600XP (400 each) - 2 Kobolds & Skellies (8 Apr 2015) - Without Muzdum
End Ex = 20 Apr 2015


Final Numbers:
Yosephus, Devlin, Darvus
Final = 4833XP gained (Started at 0) & +5102gp (1249 Enc + 3853TBG)
Tamarie
Final = 4470XP gained (Started at 0) & +4725gp (1249 Enc + 3476TBG)
Muzdum
Final = 5321XP gained (Started at 1394) & +5863gp (674 Enc + 5189TBG)

Satin Knights DMC = 19.88 (284 days)
Perrinmiller DMC = 7.77 (111 days)


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2014)

The door to the Inn swings wide again.  This time a small cat prances in  first, followed by her servant.  Well, at least Fiorella feels that is  the proper relationship between the two.  The middle aged human lets his  little friend keep her thoughts of superiority, for there is just no  arguing with a cat.  A house cat at that.  

The cat struts through the bar, finding many people and other cats, bigger cats.  And a dog.  _{{I am strong, I got servant.  He will protect me.  Grog has milk.  Grog likes me.}}_ she thinks to itself as she make her way to the bar.  With a quick, nimble jump, she is up on the bar.  

*Meow* and without hesitation Grog pours another saucer of milk for the little one.  "Gud kitty Fi."   Without bothering to look up, Grog reaches back for the next thing,  setting a bottle of whiskey on the bar next to the saucer.  

"Grog, am I that transparent?  Oh, well, I guess I  am.  Yep, it is time for another bottle of whiskey, a backroom and  another group of brave souls to earn their stories of glory."  

"Cratchen, yu drink same. Fi drink same.  Yur gold always gud here.  Take number three."

"Thank you my friend."  Picking up the cat  in one hand, the bottle in the other, he doesn't have a third for the  saucer.  A couple short words and a twist of the bottle, the saucer  starts to float and moves ahead of the human on the way to the back  conference rooms.  

Seeing Lem and Menik, "Oh hey, hi.  If you stick around a bit, I might have something for you to do too.  Let me get the greenhorns started first."

Cratchen disappears into down the back hallway and into a room with a big 3 on the door.

Grog raises his voice to get everyone's attention, *"Attenshun!  You greenhorns want work.  He haz work.  Be vary kareful.  Spell slingger pay gud for hard jobs." 

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*​
In the back room, the middle aged human sets the cat down on the table with the saucer of milk and opens the bottle of whiskey for himself.  Sitting down at one of the chairs before a round table, he didn't bring a glass, so he starts drinking straight from the bottle.  He waits to see who is bold enough to show up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus enters room number 3. "I understand you have need of able bodied individuals? I wish to offer my services as a healer. I am Yosephus Errol Smithe of Whiteoak, but you can call me Yoseph. I serve my lady Amenthia, the Healing Hand."

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2014)

"Hello Yoseph.  I am Cratchen.  Have a seat and we will wait a bit to see if some others join you."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus nods, takes a seat and waits. He thinks about asking for more details about the job but then thinks that Cratchen might not wish to repeat himself.


----------



## resrick (Mar 22, 2014)

*Devlin the Alchemist Scholar*







As Devlin leaves the main area of the inn, the door to room number 3 squeaks open as he peeks in. With the same inquisitive smile as always he look between the man and his cat and the new gentleman he had met out in the bar. 

"Ahh looks like I  am not the first one who is curious about this adventure. The name is Devlin good sir and a pleasure it is to make your acquaintance." Devlin begins toward the man with an out stretched hand at the same time as he pulls a chair out and sits down. As he sits he pushes up his round glasses farther onto his face, he can not conceal his excitement.

"I am an alchemist from the city of Copperhead. Where might you be from sir and what sort of job do you have in mind? If there is any chance for me to see the world and expand my knowledge of this great land I will be most happy to assist you in your endeavor."

[sblock=ministats]*Devlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: ___ 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Seeing the halfling enter, Yosephus waves. "It is good to see you again Devlin. It appears that we will be traveling together. It will be good to witness you in action. By the way, I failed to mention earlier that you can call me Yoseph is you wish."


----------



## resrick (Mar 23, 2014)

​"And once again it is a pleasure to make you acquaintance Yoseph. It will be good to have a healer with us on our mission. Im afraid my abilities are a bit more varied, but as the old saying goes 'Jack of all trades and Master of none' seems to fit my repertoire well."

 Devlin pulls up a seat beside Yoseph and drinks from his delicious concoction as they both wait for more brave adventurers to enter the room.

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: ___ 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2014)

*Muzdum*

"Hello mates" greets the dwarf, stomping into the room while waving his beer foam stained arm. "Name's Muzdum from the Blackrock clan. Heard ye be lookin' Fer some able hands aye?"


----------



## resrick (Mar 23, 2014)

"Hale good dwarf. It will be good to have you along with us, if not for your strength then at least for a good dwarven drinking buddy along the way. Haven't had a challenge since leave Copperhead and if you are anything like the miners of that town, then great times are ahead of us."

Devlin lifts his mug to the dwarf and slides out a chair, motioning for him to sit down with them.

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: ___ 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 24, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*



A young, hooded man with armor and falchion steps into the room and quietly shuts the door behind him. "Gentlemen, I hope I'm not intruding. I heard there was a call for work, and I'd like to pitch in if you'll have me. My name is Darvus, and while I don't have any references, I can assure you all I can pull my weight." A simple bronze medallion of Helerion hangs from his neck.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:*+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2014)

[section]
"Hello gentlemen.    I am Cratchen."

"Yes, I am looking for a few good men.  Please, please sit down.  We will wait a little more to see if anyone else is interested in this bit of work before I get started with the details.  I am sure everyone would want to hear them firsthand."  He takes another swig from the whiskey bottle and pets the cat while waiting.
[/section]


----------



## resrick (Mar 24, 2014)

"Hello hello Darvus, its a pleasure to meet you. A mighty Paladin will be a great asset to our cause. Please, have a seat with us. I promise I don't bite, but I can not make the same promise for Master Dwarf here. Hahaha" ​Devlin hops up and pulls another chair over to the table motioning for Darvus to take a seat beside them.

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: ___ 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 24, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*

View attachment 61008

"Powerful?" Darvus coughs and blushes. "Let's not get ahead of ourselves! If I have any power it is granted only by Helerion." He starts to say more, but stops and takes a seat next to Devlin. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:*+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2014)

*Muzdum*

The dwarf nods and sits down, his weight making the chair repent its wooden sins. He shifts uncomfortably on the small chair,* "What does a dwarf needs to do to get a beer 'round here?"*


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2014)

[section]
"Well, asking the waitress Marla nicely usually works.  I'm sure she will get around to you after making sure the critters are all happy, cause if they ain't happy... well." 

Standing up, he goes to the door and looks out, "Guess not."  Turning back and sitting back down.  "I figured a few more of them might be interested, but the four of you should be strong enough.  This is a rather simple task."

"Ya see, there is this old fort outside of town to the east.  It is about two days ride, out on Boar's Ridge.  The fort has been conquered, abandoned, retaken, torn up, and basically trashed more times than the dwarf here has had birthdays. Nobody of significance tries to use it anymore as a base of operations.  That is why we get little upstart gangs that move in occasionally and try to disrupt trade on the road coming from the east.  The ridge sits just south of the road and overlooks it, giving a good high ground position and a fair lookout."

"Ya see, there was this necromancer hobgoblin out the a couple of years ago.  He kidnapped my precious Fiorella here." as he pets the cat. "Well, I sent some guys and girls out to *take care* of the necromancer and rescue Fiorella.  Well, they were successful.  Her being here is proof.  But, well, they really didn't clean up the place.  The just  killed Grimspiller, rescued her and ran."

Taking another swig of the whiskey bottle that is emptying fast, "Thorough.  That's the word.  They weren't thorough.  Now someone else has moved in.  Actually it is a pair of kobolds.  Both of them have the spell slinger touch.  One is playing with the undead up there that was left over from Grimspiller's doings.  The other, well I don't know.  But, they are kobolds.  It's not like they are dragons or something."  

"So, I am hiring brave souls to go up there and drive out the riff raff.  And by drive out, I think you know what I mean.  This time, be thorough.  Don't leave any skeletons or other such nasties for the next wannabe gang to get a hold of and use."

"I am paying a hundred gold pieces a person who goes out and makes traveling the road a safer trip by taking out the trash.  What'cha say?"
[/section]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2014)

"Rip some kobold spine the old way eh? Nice pay for an easy work, I'm in." The dwarf says


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus nods in affirmation. "Stamp out evil and undead abominations? I am ready to go!"


----------



## resrick (Mar 27, 2014)

"Hmm, this could be a most interesting opportunity to study the necromatic phenomena with my own eyes, besides with a Paladin in tow we should have no problems getting rid of the dead raiser. I am more than happy to assist you good sir in this task. Clearing out the riff raff should be simple enough, but making it so that the area can't be used again by those of vile intent will be much more dificult. I will have to think of some more methods while we travel. When shall we set off? My pony is ready and waiting outside."  

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: ___ 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 27, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*



"Sounds like we haven't a moment to lose. Every hour we tarry, another trader is in danger. Let us set forth, friends."

"We're friends, right?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB:*+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Mar 28, 2014)

*Devlin Eldlya*






"Haha I'm sure we will be heading out soon my friend, but it is better to be safe than sorry and it would be nice to have a few more allies on this mission of ours," Devlin begins remembering many of the stories the old Dwarfs told him of being trapped alone in dark caves without any allies,​"if not though I'm sure our strength, wit, and valor will see us through this task. First though I should prepare a few concoctions before we begin our journey." 

Devlin moves over to another table in the room and begins rummaging through his backpack pulling out various vials and mixing them together to create some multicolored elixer.

[sblock=ooc] Preparing my DEX mutagen for the journey ahead (1 hour) and 1 extract (Bomber's Eye w/ Targeted Bomb Admixture) [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1:Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2014)

*Muzdum*

"Blackrock dwarves don't have friends" Muzdum says, his expression grim. "Ha ha ha just kidding ye lad." His face returns to be the smiling usual. "Ye've got Muzdum wit ya, no need to fear."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2014)

[section]
"Okay.  That was easy.  Let's see here."  He pulls out a couple coin purses from a larger pouch and tosses them in the middle of the table.  Then he pulls out a scroll tube and sets it next to the coin purses.  The tube is longer than the pouch it just came out of, but then again, you heard he is a spell slinger. 

"Half now, the other half when you get the job done.  In the case is a map. It is best to go up the gentle slope from the west, instead of climbing the cliff wall from the east or north.  But, then again, that is the direction they would be watching the most too." 

[sblock=Map]Looking at the map, it is fairly simple.  Take the road east out of town.  After a day and a half, you cross a river on a bridge.  After the bridge, a trail forks south east.  It is about another seven hours on horse back to get to the fort via the trail or road, which ever it is.  The west has a sloped entrance between two rock pillars.  There is also a rolling hill approach to the south of the pillars.  The fort sits on a plateau above a ridge on three and a half sides.  Not close to anything, it is at least high enough presumably to see travelers hours before their passing.[/sblock]  
[/section]


----------



## resrick (Mar 29, 2014)

Devlan reaches for the tube and begins examining the layout and the road to the area. ,"it looks like you are right. Shouldn't be much trouble getting up that hill depending on what traps they have waiting for us of course. With two days ride ahead of us as well we will need to be mindful of the road. I have not explored much of the area yet myself so I have no idea of what we could encounter along the route there. Do any of you fine gentlemen know what we should prepare for?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2014)

[section]
"You're just stepping outside the city.  It's not like I'm sending you to the Rhat'mantani desert.  And, and... and I'm paying you to find the trouble." His whiskey bottle is getting on his last legs.  "If you need horses, the stable at the east edge, Grannd Stable, they can rent to you."

"Jacus, ask for Jacus.  Jaay Cus."

[/section]


----------



## resrick (Mar 31, 2014)

"Haha true true it shouldn't be that taxing of a journey." Devlin looks to the others at the table as he stands up and pushes in his chair. "I am whenever the rest of you are are. I will meet you all at the gates and then we can set out onto our journey." 

Devlin heads out of the back room and waves goodbye to all those in the bar with an enthusiastic smile, ready to take on this new adventure and see more of the world he has longed for.

[sblock=ooc] Heading out of the room and grabbing my pony and going towards teh city gate to wait for everyone to head out. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 31, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*

View attachment 61040

Darvus rises and bows before the others and leaves to go to the stables.

[sblock=OOC]What's the rent on travel horses at the Grand Stable?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 31, 2014)

*Muzdum*

"Leaving so soon? Alright, I'll have that beer for the road then. Cheers!" Muzdum says, taking the beer the maid has gotten him, and trotting outside. He hoped to hind a donkey, or any other transportation suiting his frame and weight.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus grabs his share of the gold and then heads for the door. "I will see everyone at the edge of town on the east side. I must first stop at the Grannd Stable for a horse."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 4, 2014)

With three of the group needing horses, you make your way across town to the Grand Stables.  Asking anyone along the way simply points east, as if it not hard to miss.  Once you get there, you see why.  After a quite a hefty walk, you've come to a couple hills on the edge of  town.  They are about 15' tall and obviously not natural in build.  A  thick row of brush trees top the hills.  There is a 20' wide split  between them that appears well traveled.

[sblock=Perception][sblock=DC 10]As you walk up to the opening in the  hills, there is a noticable breeze whistling between the mounds.  It is  much stronger than the standard breeze that comes in from the  sea.[/sblock][sblock=DC 15]The breeze is constant and focused inward between the  hills.[/sblock][sblock=DC 20]The breeze is magical in origin.  Checking the  treeline, the trees show the telltales that more than one casting was  used to create this permanent breeze  wall.[/sblock][/sblock]

Walking though, you find hidden away from the rest of the city a grand  stable complex.  Some wooden stalls, some made of stone, some with room  heights that make you fearful of just what might be inside.  There are several pens, each with different types of animals.  

You spot a farm hand taking care of oxen.


----------



## resrick (Apr 6, 2014)

As Devlin walks out of the back room, he stops in his place and ponders to himself for just a moment, knowing that he has forgot something, but not remembering quit what it is. With a snap of his fingers the realization comes over him and he turns back as everyone else is getting up from the table in the room and goes over to where he was sitting adn grabs his drink. "Don't want to forget this now do I!" He also notices Yoseph grabbing one of the gold piles. "Haha silly me, almost forgot one of the most important parts. Can't do research without the grant money right." 
Devlin heads out the front door.

As Devlin is getting his pack and goods together on his pony, the others begin heading toward the stables to pick up their own rides. ​"I will accompany you all to the stables then we can head for the gates and our adventure from there."

[sblock=Perception Check]1d20+6=13[/sblock]

Devlin notices the strong breeze coming between the hills. The fresh air is enjoyable as he follows the rest through the breezeway and immediately upon seeing the grand stable area that was hidden behind, gapes in awe at the sheer enormity of the area and all the various animals. After noticing his friends continue to walk forward unbeknownst to him within his state of stupor, he rushes to catch up and waves to the farm hand that he sees off to the side.

[sblock=ooc]So had to adjust what I did in the inn slightly to better keep myself together with the group (and not forget my moneys) and thought it better to stay with everyone just in case the GM decides we should go ahead and have some introductory actions here at the beginning hehe [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 6, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*



[sblock=Perception]1d20-1=12[/sblock]
Darvus takes note of the cool breeze, but thinks nothing of it. He follows Devlin over to the farm hand.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Odd breeze eh pals? Stronger than enything I've seen. At least comin' frem the sea."* Muzdum says, strolling through the high grass of the hills. 

Perception 10


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus travels with his new companions to the stables. "Yes it is an odd breeze. Have you noticed how it is constant and focused inward?" As they arrive at the stables he walks up to the farm hand. "Excuse me, sir, two of my companions and myself need to rent mounts for several days."
[sblock=Roll]Perception check (1d20+3=17)[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2014)

[section]
"Aye, we got mounts here.   What'cha looking for?  Walking, flying, crawling?  We got many to choose from, if you got the gold."

He wipes his hands clean with a cloth and then holds out his hand, apparently to shake yours.  "By the way, the name is Jacus."
[/section]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 8, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*

View attachment 61136

"Well met, good sir. No flying, I hope, but perhaps faster than walking. Anything that cantors, perhaps? How much for a horse?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2014)

[section]
"Horses, okay.  Simple.  Not too difficult for you to stay in the saddle.  A good choice.  A horse would be twenty five gold to rent for a week.  That includes the saddle, saddle bags, feed and water.  Their good horses that won't spook at the first noise either.  Having been trained well, and broken in to be around people, the will serve you well."

  Looking at the dwarf, "A pony is only twenty gold pieces a week."
[/section]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2014)

*"I'll like a donkey, or a mule. I've a little weigth on me, ye see. That old guy Cratchen told us to look fer ye. Said there would a be a discount or somethin'?"* the dwarf asks tentatively.


----------



## Halivar (Apr 10, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*




"Well, gentlemen; how many weeks do we expect to be gone?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

"I will take a horse for a week. I assume that should I need it for longer that I can settle up upon my return." He pulls outs 25 gold coins and hands them to Jacus.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2014)

[section]
"Cratchen mentioned a discount, did he?  Well, I am going to give that drunk a talking to.  I can't give a discount, as I am just middle management here.  But, I can make sure you don't go out on Toronado or another too spirited stallion.  I am sure we can find a mule for you that isn't too stubborn."

When Yosephus hands over his money, Jacus calls out to the barn, "Get Chester ready and bring him out."

"Well, I don't know how long you will be. Where's Cratchen sending you?" 
[/section]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

"Boar's Ridge I believe he called it."

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2014)

[section]
"Ah, that's only two days out.  A long two days, but you can get there before nightfall on the second."
[/section]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 11, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*

View attachment 61178

"Ah, in that case, I'll rent a horse for the week."

Darvus pulls out his new coin purse and divvies it in half.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 11, 2014)

Devlin walks along with his pony while listening intently to the Jacus rent out the new horses and mule. After all the dealing is finished he pipes in with a quick question of his own with his ever present smile and a cheery tone to his voice. 

"You seem to be fairly familiar with the route from here to Boars Ridge good sir and although our financier seemed to believe the route was a fairly simple one, I myself would love to hear a second opinion on the road there and maybe any information you might have on the area. I do trust our patron, but as they say " out of the mouth of two or three" and "better safe than sorry."

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"I'll get me ride fer a week too then."* the dwarf says nodding.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2014)

[section]
"Well, I know of Boar's Ridge.  When people talk about it, they are really talking about the fort at the top of the ridge.  It used to be part of the defense of the city in her younger days.  But, now it is just a run down relic.  The ridge overlooks the road coming to Venza from the east.  But, the road is not that close.  So, if an army is marching through, you can spot the army and move out of the fort to meet the army.  But, to notice an individual caravan, you need good eyes."

As he is talking, he collects the money.

"It just came down to terrain.  Close to the right place, but not close enough.  It's not like they could fire arrows from the fort and strike the road."

"There were goblins out there a few years ago.  Now what's there I don't know now.  That is probably why Cratchen is sending you out.  Take the main road out.  After a day, you cross the bridge at the river, and then take the fork to the south.  The ridge kinda climbs up in your face, so it should be obvious."

Looking at the barn, "Bring out Iron Hyde.  Don't worry, he's a good pony for a dwarf."

Sizing up the human, "And Baysong.  Bring her out here too."
[/section]


----------



## Aura (Apr 17, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
As the transaction progresses, a dark cloaked figure comes running up. She pulls her hood back as she approaches, making her elven heritage immediately obvious. Her ears are long and tapered, and each has a tuft of black hair or fur on the inside, making one wonder what other heritage she might have. Trying to catch her breath, she holds her hand up as if to speak, golden yellow eyes considering everyone standing in the vicinity.

Finally summoning her voice, she speaks softly in accented Low Landellian, "You guys… you wouldn't happen to be Mudzum, Devlin and," she pauses to think, "Darvus… yes, he said Darvus I think. Or have I missed them?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus points out each of the other three while speaking. "You have not missed us. That one is Devlin, he is Darvis and he is Muzdum. I am Yosephus Errol Smithe of Whiteoak, but you can call me Yoseph. I serve my lady Amenthia, the Healing Hand. Cratchen must have found one more for our group, yes?"

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 17, 2014)

Devlin turns toward the new arrival and with a grin wider than his face greets their newest ally on this quest with a hearty wave. 
"Hello friend. It is a pleasure to have one who practices the arts such as yourself along with us. My tricks with spells are pretty grand, but having a true magician will be much more comforting than my working of spells. Might I ask your name?"

While Devlin waits for a response from her, he turns back to the stable hand and contemplates the information given to him. "Much appreciated good sir. this information will prove most helpful Im sure on the road there."

Devlin then opens a small leather bound book from his pocket and begins scribbling within and muttering to himself. 

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)

[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 17, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Having caught her breath a bit in the time the others spoke, the young interloper makes herself busy rummaging through her bag, eventually producing a brush. "All the running and wind, I'll tell you," she quietly complains, running the brush through her mane as she does.

"Anyway, pleasure to meet you all. My name Tamarie; I'm from Illi Esse, up north. Our employer felt the team could use some arcane music, although I worry a sound dart isn't really much different than a well aimed arrow. A dwarf applied at the same time I did, but was refused because others already could do what he could." Tamarie continues to brush her hair, working a snarl out.

She glances at the tall cleric of Amenthia, neck cocking to make eyes contact. "He didn't mention you, specifically. However, by the time I met him, he was fairly drunk."


----------



## Halivar (Apr 17, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*



Darvus bows courteously. "My lady, you are well met, and we appreciate your company. I am Darvus, a paladin of Helerion."

He cinches his money purse and ties it back around his waist.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"If ye think it can handle me, then I'm fine with it." *The dwarf replied to the stable hand.
*"Nice ta meetya lass, 'ts good to have a song in tha heart, a merry axe chops twice!"* the dwarf exclaims.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2014)

[section]
"Well, if Cratchen sent the lady to join you, she looks to be needing a horse as well. Rental is twenty five gold pieces a week and that covers the saddle, equipment and food as well."
[/section]
[sblock=OOC Tamarie]The pouch that Cratchen handed you contains fifty gold pieces.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 18, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
At the question of a horse, Tamarie shifts her feet uneasily, hem of her dress dragging across her leggings as she does. "Perhaps," she begins, golden eyes downcast, "A smallish horse with… how do I say it… a very good temperament." She looks up. "Yes, something along that line, if you could."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2014)

[section]
"Easy enough."  Jacus looks back over his shoulder and hollers back into the barn, "Saddle up Buttercup as well."

After a few moments, each of the animals are brought out.  Their names are branded into their saddles, so strangers don't mix them up.  There is even a small painting on each saddle of the color markings for the horse it belongs too to make it easier.

Once you are in the saddles he gives you a quick horse care set of instructions.  

After that, "Okay, I think you are good to go.  You can go back out the way you came and circle through town, or you can take the shortcut through the stables going straight east and come out about five minutes south of the eastern road once you get beyond the wall.  It will cut off about a half hour from your journey."  
[/section]


----------



## Aura (Apr 20, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
The self-described arcane musician listens intently to Jacus' instructions. She asks questions, entirely about care and understanding of the animal, curiously running her hand along Buttercup's shoulders, feeling the stiff hairs and underlying muscle as she questions. Finally, Tamarie indicates she feels ready to leave, "I think that covers it, thank you, Jacus."

Turning her attention to the group, Tamarie continues, "Well, assuming we can successfully navigate north five minutes, it sounds like a great time saver, no?"


----------



## resrick (Apr 20, 2014)

*Devlin*






*Finishing the final touches of his notebook, Devlin gently closes it and slides the leather bound book back into his back pack. 
"Yes, I believe we should be able to navigate a little out of our way if it will save us some time to Boar's Ridge. Plus, you never know what we may find along the shortcut." Devlin's smile and excitedness for adventure is unable to be hidden within his small frame  "Also, any questions on how to take care of your ponies that this kind gentleman has rented to you I'll be happy to answer along the way. Molly and I here have been together a while. The Dwarve soldiers in my home showed me how to take care of her well and even taught me how to keep her calm in battle." Devlin pats the neck of his pony and she whinnies just slightly and shakes her shaggy main as if trying to get the flies off.

"Well then shall we be off!" Devlin begins to trot off towards the direction the farmhand had pointed out comes to a sudden stop and turns back around.
**"Actually it may be best if one of the more navigational of our bunch takes the lead. I am easily distracted sometimes by my research and such and I would hate to get us lost because I chased some unique butterfly into the woods along the way."*

[sblock=OOC]
I will probably take up a position in the middle while we march that way if anything does decide it wants to play I will have ample time to make a bomb and show it why jumping out of the woods at us was a bad idea.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 21, 2014)

Darvus gingerly gets on the horse and sets off after Devlin.

[sblock=OOC]Darvus is going to take point if the party will let him. He will not, however, pretend he knows where he's going. At critical junctures he will ask ahead of time which turn to take.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1


*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1


*Smite Evil:* 1/1


*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None


*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 21, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Once the group gets started, the elf-blooded woman pulls her hood up to protect herself from the sun. Getting the feel for the horse is quickly replaced with making sure the group makes the 5 minute jaunt to the road successfully. "Once to the road," she explains, "it should not be hard. I was on that road just an hour or two ago. I barely saw any of Venza."

[sblock=ooc]There is a 'pay Jacus' step that happened, but just didn't sound like it was moving plot so I omitted it. As for a where Tamarie rides, she's not trying to maintain any particular position.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus mounts up on Chester and does his best to keep up with the group. He is not used to riding upon the back of a horse.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2014)

*Muzdum*

Muzdum tries to climb up on his pony, clumsily as only a dwarf can. Puffing he finally settles atop of his mount and seems ready to ride.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2014)

[section]
"Okay.  It looks like you are ready.  If you don't bring the horses and pony back in a week, we will come looking for them. Not saying we will bring your bleached bones back, but will will get our steeds back."   He chuckles.   

Pointing to the east, "The archeway over there is the exit."  The top of a massive archway can be seen at the far end.  The aisle  twists a bit before getting there, but you know where to go.  The view  of it is not blocked by a massive cage, but it could be if you got lost  in here.  It is quite a ways off, but the domed cage appears to rise  sixty feet in the air.  Stone and wooden barns, along with livestock pens, line the aisle as it weaves through this menagerie.
[/section]
[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delays, been a rough week at work in emergency mode.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 26, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Walking by barn after pen after cage leaves Tamarie a bit awestruck over a little detail. "He knows each animal by name?" she asks. "Amazing…."


----------



## resrick (Apr 26, 2014)

*Devlin*






*Devlin looks over to Tamarie as they make there way towards the exit the stablehand pointed them towards,"Haha it is quit fascinating. he must really care for each of them. I am curious about his little quip towards the rest of you in the regards to bringing the animals back. Lets just hope they don't scare off and become lost on accident when we get there."*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2014)

*Muzdum*

The dwarf grunts. "He's charging a fee, so I wouldnt worry.' the warrior doesn't seem very happy about the need of a mount.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2014)

The stables and pens seem to be grouped together by animal types as they should.  The horses are walking along fine until they come in site of the lower sections of the domed cage.  They start getting a bit nervous and skittish in their steps, but continue moving forward.   The dome has massive iron bars woven together to make a cage.  Rising up some sixty feet in the air, what ever it contains inside has a lot of space to live in.   The stone building to the right is still blocking most of the view, but there seems to be a few rock outcroppings inside, but no visible creature or creatures. Even the worn road before you seems to take a wide berth around the cage.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 1, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
It's hard to tell if it's Buttercup or the rider, but the cautious duo end up on the left side of the road in only a few steps. Leaning forward, Tamarie tries to reassure her horse, but some trepidation sneaks into her whispering voice.

[sblock=Action]Keep moving forward, keeping to the left of the road. Soothe horse, while watching the dome to the right.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (May 1, 2014)

Darvus eyes the approaching dome warily. To no one in particular, he says, "I'm not sure I understand the purpose of all these pens. Surely no one in the city has use for such creatures?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (May 2, 2014)

*Devlin*






*As the group approaches the wide array of cages, Devlin looks around in wonder, curious of what creatures could fill these large cages. Noticing his allies wide birth around the cage, he follows suit, but not with the wary fear that Buttercup shows. He keeps as close to the side fo the road that the large cage is on without actually veering off the road that stretches around metal conundrum. His curiosity always getting the better of him, he begins asking questions to himself about the cave and wants to go over towards it to study it further, but luckily his faithful pony has sense enough to keep them on a safer path.

"My my that is a large cage. I am quit curious as to what or who resides within such a complex. Most **fascinating indeed. Could it be a great dragon or maybe a tamed giant?!?!?! Oh the possibilities!"
*[sblock=Action] Devlin keeps more to the path around the cage, but he is very curious about what is inside so he does push his luck a little by being as far to the right of the road as possible without actually getting off the road and near the cage. Thankfully even with all the intelligence Devlin has his pony will hopefully have the commonsense to stay away from giant dangerous things. Also, he is watching the cave very very closely trying to see what is inside. He notices everyone else in the group, but just barely out of the corner of his eyes. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 4, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Maybe it flies," the song weaver suggests as she gently pats Buttercup on the shoulder, her voice returning to the soft volume she used when meeting you.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2014)

The horse are skittish as they approach, sticking right close to the buildings as they pass.  Old Ironhyde, the dwarf's pony seems to not be phased by the cage at all.  He might have a bit of mule in him, or just is jaded from having battle hardened dwarves as his cargo for most of his life. 

Devlin coaxes his pony closer to the cage, looking for clues as to the occupant.  The dome is quite massive and enclosed on top, so it is likely a flying beast.  One that needs a lot of room.  The rock outcroppings block much of the interior of the cage.

[sblock=ooc]Devlin Perception (1d20+6=10) misses any details due to distance[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (May 6, 2014)

*Devlin*






*Devlin continues to nudge Molly along on the road, looking throughout the immense dome for any sign of its inhabitant. "Yes, yes I would have to agree. It must house some sort of flying creature, almost like a bird cage or something to that effect. I do hope whatever pet the farmhand has will show itself though, would love to take a peek at the magnificent creature."
*
[sblock=Actions] Devlin continue to ride his horse on the right side of the trail and examines the cage as closely as possible without going off the trail. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2014)

*Muzdum*

The dwarf chuckles, *"Heh, yer horses are all shivering like leaves in autumn."* mocking the other's rides.* "I bet there's somethin' ugly and big in there. Too bad I ain't have a stone."*


----------



## Aura (May 7, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Looking over her shoulder to the dwarf, Tamarie glares with her golden yellow eyes for a moment, yet says nothing. She then returns to keeping Buttercup in line, and directly behind, the horse in front of them, moving steadily forward.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 8, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus, upon Chester, does his best to keep up with the group and stay in line.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (May 9, 2014)

Darvus turns away from the cage to make sure he isn't losing stragglers. The cage, and whatever is in it, is to him a needless diversion. Satisfied that the pace is good, he continues on his way.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1


*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1


*Smite Evil:* 1/1


*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None


*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 10, 2014)

Just as you are getting past the half way point, heavy flapping can be heard.  And then screeching as three massive beasts come bounding over the rocks and bounce up against the cage wall.  Even though your horses knew it was coming, they are still frightened by the outbursts.  

The creatures, with the heads and talons of eagles and the bodies of horses, are bobbing their heads and cackling, as if they are laughing at you as you pass. 

[sblock=OOC]With your next post, give me a DC 15 ride check.  If you fail that, your horse bolts, running ahead.  And give me a DC 5 ride check to see if you stay in the saddle.  If you fall out, you take 1d6 nonlethal damage falling off your horse. Muzdum is riding Ironhyde, and gets a +5 bonus on the first roll because that pony is so jaded.
[sblock=Kn Nature DC 14]These are griffons.  Their favorite meal is horse meat.  A natural predator of horses, even combat trained horses get spooked by them. [/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Status]
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 F38 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 F35 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 G30 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 H35 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 F33 ~ Talisa ~ 

??/?? HP ~ AC ?? Q32 ~ winged beast
??/?? HP ~ AC ?? P33 ~ winged beast
??/?? HP ~ AC ?? R41 ~ winged beast
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Screeches cut though the wind, startling the hooded rider and her horse for a moment. Immediately, Tamarie whispers more soothing words, laced with praise, as Buttercup pauses a moment then resumes previous course with little interruption.

[sblock]Riding checks to not bolt (15) and stay in saddle (5), possible damage: 
1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
1D6 = [6] = 6
Nasty head cracking damage roll. Glad I made the tough check. This is why Tamarie was looking for a small horse: hoping to reduce falling damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (May 11, 2014)

*The sudden appearance of the three flying creatures startles Devlin's tiny pony. With a whinny and a yelp from Devlin the small steed bounds forward in fear. Luckily, the rains remained steadfast in Devlin's hands as he fights to get control of his loyal companion.

"AHHHHHHHHHH, slow down girl! There is....WHOA...nothing to....AHHH....be scared of!" The words tumble out of his mouth as he is carried off by his frightened friend.
*
[sblock=Ride Checks]
1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=17 - Old molly is a bit scared and runs off, but somehow I keep from falling off.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Kn Nature Check]
1d20+7=10 - You know nothing John Snow...err Devlin Eldlya
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
I have never rolled so badly in my life lol. Also with my pony being a War Pony does that give any bonuses? Highly doubt it will do much even with my low roll though.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"HAhargaharg!"* Laughs the dwarf, patting the unfazed horse as he keeps trotting peacefully by the griffins' cage.
_
Ride to remain in control: 18
Ride to stay on saddle: 6_


----------



## Halivar (May 12, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus is unsure of his mount and his own ability, and grips the reins tightly. At the appearance of the griffons, he tightens his grip and yells, "EASY!" Whether is was the wrong or right thing to do; Darvas has no way of knowing. But after the initial shock, the horse settles down.
[sblock=OOC]
Roll to keep horse from bolting: 1d20+2=19
Roll to stay in saddle: 1d20+2=9
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus is unable to control Chester as he bolts forward. The poor cleric is thrown from his mount and the wind is momentarily knocked from his lungs.

[sblock=Rolls]Ride checks (1d20-6=-4, 1d20-6=-2)
Falling damage (1d6=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2014)

*Muzdum*

The dwarf keeps laughing, even more when the cleric precipitates to the ground, eating dirt and grass. Muzdum turns red and starts gulping for air, as his laughter continues uncontrolled.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 13, 2014)

Once Molly is a good ways past the dome, she slows down again and Devlin is able to regain control.  The beasts in the cage are cackling and laughing as hard as Muzdum, having had success in their little prank on the passing horses.  It has been a while since they were able to get one to buck its rider.  Chester has at least stopped near Molly up ahead so Yosephus doesn't have far to go to track him down.  

Although you are sure Molly and Chester have contributed, the natural smells of farm animals are starting to weigh heavy on you, getting quite stifling as you continue on through the menagerie.  The animals in the pens are also getting more exotic on this end of the grounds.  The top of the stone gate at the far end is visible, but still quite a far ways away.

[sblock=OOC]Combat trained is one thing, but when the creature is twice the size of a horse, and is the natural predator of horses, this is "extra spooky" for them.  Once you get past the cage, the horses and ponies settle down.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP -6NL ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Bruised
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Talisa ~ 

??/?? HP ~ AC ?? Q32 ~ winged beast
??/?? HP ~ AC ?? P33 ~ winged beast
??/?? HP ~ AC ?? R41 ~ winged beast
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Seeing Yosephus take a nasty fall, the song weaver turns Buttercup around the first available corner to put her out of sight of the winged beasts, wraps the reigns loosely around the nearest convenient object like a post or such, and rushes back to check on the tall Aasamir. Her worried face softens somewhat as she approaches, and she extends her arm to help him upon arrival. "Here, let me help you. That looked scary."


----------



## resrick (May 14, 2014)

*After finally getting Molly under control, Devlin sees Chester coming up beside him without Yosephus on board. Over the cackling of the 3 birds creatures and a very amused dwarf, he turns around and get a hold of the reigns from Chester and begins his way back to the others.

"Are you ok Cleric? Quit a nasty fall you had there." He hands the horse back over to Yosephus and turns to look at the three creatures in the cage enjoying their entertainment.
"Haha very interesting creatures. I have never seen the likes of these before. What are they exactly? Some mixing of breeds between horses and eagles? They would make for wonderful transportation if they could be trained properly I'm sure."*
*
Devlin pulls out his notebook and scribbles a few notes down about the creatures and a rough sketch for his future reference. As the unlucky cleric begins to recover Devlin becomes lost in his note taking and Molly waits patiently and follows the first horse that decides to leave the cages behind.
*
[sblock=ooc]
Makes since on the Combat trained thing. I would be scared out of my mind too if I saw a giant bird beast that was twice my size swooping down to startle me. Those jerks.
[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

The aasimar nods to the help from both Tamarie and Devlin. He dusts his self off as he catches his breath. Then he checks himself all over. "I believe my pride was hurt more then my body. I am probably a bit bruised but I will be fine." He leads Chester away from the area before attempting to mount back up.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12 -6 NL
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (May 15, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus is initially concerned about the health of the cleric, but after seeing him dust himself off, he nods affirmatively do himself and continues to set pace at the front.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*

*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I just arrived in the Dominican Republic for vacay; will monitor when possible (and sober)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 16, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Satisfied Yossephus is little more than bruised, Tamarie pulls her hood up to protect herself from the sun and heads off to retrieve Buttercup. Hearing the winged beasts continue to cackle and titter at her friends' expense, she flashes them a dirty look, teasing with, "ya, ya," until she finally turns the corner to where she had left Buttercup.  She heads back to where the others without further delay.





[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 17, 2014)

As the group gets saddled back up and moving again, the creatures you are passing are getting more exotic.  Then again, so are the farm hands.  They aren't human, but lizardfolk.  They seem to be tending walking trees and shrubs, and round, fat creatures that have three legs and one mouth.  There is an occasional pig stye as well.  The arch for the exit is probably a hundred yards ahead and around a bend.  

The stench at this end from all the animals is coalescing and is getting overwhelming.
[sblock=Saves]Make a fort save with your next post.  DC 7 for now or be sickened. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 18, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Whew," the woman complains, yellow eyes peering out from her hood, "It's… strong." Nonetheless, Tamarie continues to guide Buttercup forward, only 100 yards to go.

[sblock=Fort Save]Fort Save (7) vs Sickened: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13[/sblock]

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Ye think so? Then yer tent is gonna have to be quite far from mine, 'cuz that aint as half as bad as a dwarf with troubled digestion! Hah!"* Muzdum says.

Fort: 23


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 19, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus will be glad when the group is past the stables. He now wonders if the ordeal was worth the time savings. He continues to urge his mount forward.

[sblock=Roll]Fortitude save (1d20+4=13)[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (May 20, 2014)

*As Devlin writes in his book while walking, new sounds and odors abound around him and he has no choice but to look up from his writing. What he sees astonishes him. A look of excitement and pleasure comes over his face as he scribbles notes as fast as possible about the various animals, walking trees, and lizard folk that are taking care of them. He also takes not of the odor coming from the pins, but he has smelled worse growing up among the dwarfs.
*
[sblock=Fort Save]
_: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (May 20, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*







The sudden odoriferous assault on Darvus's senses threatens to overwhelm him, but he manages to keep control of his stomach and press on.

"Ye Gods," he says, "What a stench!"

[sblock=Rolls]
Fortitude save vs sickened: 1d20+3=10
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 21, 2014)

Getting to the end of the aisle and turning the corner, you see the open stone gate.  The arch is forty feet wide and maybe fifty feet tall.  The doors are open and look as if they probably have not been shut in years.  

But before the gate, in the middle of the road, stands a massive troglodyte.  In his hand is a scythe. 

[sblock=Status]
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP -6NL ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Bruised
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Talisa ~ 

??/?? HP ~ AC ?? P101 ~ troglodyte
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 21, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Buttercup plodding along behind Chester, Tamarie looks at the scythe-bearing creature, then back at her comrades. "I'm not sure saving a half hour was worth all this," she comments. "Ideas? That seems to be the only way out."




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
​Money: +50gp(retainer), -25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus raises his hand in a greeting to the troglodyte. "Hail good friend! We seek the exit to these stables. Are we heading in the right direction?"

[sblock=Rolls]Diplomacy check (1d20+7=14)
Sense Motive check (1d20+9=18)[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 22, 2014)

The troglodyte looks at you and hisses, "Ssstuupid huummans!  Yooourr exxit isss thhhaaat waaay!" as he waves the nasty looking weapon, pointing back the way you came from.  

[sblock=Yosephus]The ugly weapon in his hand is just a farming scythe.  You can tell that he is "in" on the joke of newbies being put through the gauntlet of fright and stench. 

You are pretty sure you can simply ride past him, although he is probably the stinkiest thing in here. (DC 13 Fort save going by.)

Trog's Well practiced bluff (1d20+2+2=17)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Alright, I've had enough." *The dwarf says, unmounting in the fastest and graceless way he can. *"I'll rip ye open if ye don't move aside ugly; I've had things twice as big as ye fer breakfast!"*


----------



## resrick (May 22, 2014)

*The hissing voice of the troglodyte startles Devlin from his writing and he looks up with startled eyes to see the massive thing in front of them. 

"Oh my!" I think you may be correct Tamarie. I have a feeling someone somewhere is having a good laugh at our expense." He looks back and forth between his allies. "Any ideas for dealing with this situation. Doesn't sound like he is going to be very diplomatic about the whole situation. And of course if we go back the way we came we will be that much farther behind." 

Devlin looks around the creature and notices the large gap of the arch. " I only see him thee and a gap that is to large for a single creature to block 5 strong adventurers. We could just go on past and forget the creature and leave him for the next band of misadventureres. Or maybe someone slightly more diplomatic can get us past. To many choices really. Personally i would love to sit down and learn more about him, but i know we are on a tight schedule."

The sudden outburst of the dwarf startles Devlin as the Dwarf swiftly unmounts and begins heading toward the Troglodyte. "Lets not be hasty good dwarf! No need to delay any longer on account of the creature. Im sure we can just go on by. Though it might be worth waiting around after to see the look on group of adventurers faces when they see the creature."*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Ye think too much, gnome. Generally, I prefer to bash first, then ask questions."* Muzdum replied. *"What sort of pansy dwarf clan did ye grew up among again? "*


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 22, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus starts riding his mount directly toward the troglodyte and the gate. Although meaning to just ride past the creature he gets sick as he gets near the beast. He still plans to continue on through the gate.

[sblock=Roll]Fortitude save (1d20+4=10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 22, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Looking at the creature with a degree of distrust, the song weaver urges Buttercup forward, continuing on behind Yosephus and Chester. The whole time, she struggles to keep from being overcome by the horrid smell.

[sblock]Second Fort save or be sickened: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15

Does that make it? (I hope so.)[/sblock]


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (May 22, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus growls at the new commotion. "I have simply had enough of this!" he says under his breath. He presses the horse forward, and intends to ride right past the trog, with a politic, if somewhat trite, salutary gesture.

[sblock=Rolls]Fortitude save vs sickened: 1d20+3=12[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (May 23, 2014)

*Devlin follows the others as they head towards the gate entrance, pulling a vial out of his jacket and holding it to his noise to help dampen the smells of the the creature as the odor becoems greater and great. He turns toward Muzdum and addresses him with a slight frown, sounding slightly nasally with the vial near his nose.

"First off good dwarf, I am not a gnome I am a halfling. Second, I grew up among the clan of the city of Copperhead. They are a brave bunch that are willing to use their heads for more than beating them against rocks as I have noticed many dwarves feel is necessary."
*
[sblock=Roll]
Fort save against he troglodytes stench: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15

[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2014)

When Muzdum challenges him, he shakes and points the scythe to the north.  "Dwarrrveen exxit thhaat waay, unnderr thhe latreeene!" 

After a short pause, he busts out laughing.

As Yosephus approaches, the trog takes a  step back and lets him pass.  He laughs heartily as Yosephus and Darvus, the big strong men, struggle to keep their lunch down.
[sblock=Status]
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~  Sickened 10 rounds (-2 to rolls)
12/12 HP -6NL ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Bruised, Sickened 10 rounds (-2 to rolls)
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ dismounted
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ fine
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Talisa ~ fine

??/?? HP ~ AC ?? O101 ~ troglodyte
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 24, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Quite the comedian," Tamarie whispers, as her pass takes her within ten feet of the troglodyte. However, despite the stench, she doesn't hurry by. Instead, the hooded woman takes a slow pass, curiously observing the creature.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Wha? Oh ye little bugger, ye got me there mate! Hah!" *As soon as his anger erupted it drowned in laughter. *"Good one!"* the dwarf says, mounting again and following the others.

Fort: 27


----------



## Satin Knights (May 28, 2014)

The trog continues to chuckle as your group passes.  Once outside the stone gate, the road turns north for a ways.  The twenty five foot tall berm helps contain the smell of the animals away from you, but only marginally.  Looking to your right, you see the most lush farm land one could imagine.  Apparently being the closest to the fertilizer factory has its advantages.  

It only takes a few minutes of traveling north before you meet the main road heading east out of the City of Glass.  Wide and well traveled, it makes the journey towards the east easy.  A few people pass going to the city, but traffic overall is light.


----------



## resrick (May 28, 2014)

*Putting the stopper back on the small vial of liquid, Devlin puts away the small container and pulls back out his small journal. 

"Ahh nice to finally be out of the smell, though I will miss the company of that most peculiar of creatures. I will have to come talk with him again and see if I can procure a sample from him. Would make a most magnificent concoction for...certain circumstances."

 He jots down a few more notes before putting the book away and studying the various comrades he is traveling with and the many wonders they pass by as they travel the road.*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Although not suffering nausea from the trog's extremely foul odor, Tamarie seems just as happy as any to be away from it. Smiling as she breathes in the clearing air, she comments, "Well, that was an… interesting… stablehand. Although I think Yosephus got the worse of it, between the stink and getting thrown, earlier." She pulls back her hood, her freckled face coming into the light directly, fusses with her hair a little, and then pulls her hood back up.





[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (May 29, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus looks quite green in the face as he struggles to contain the bile in his throat. "Gods," he says, "we are NOT riding back through that gate. When it's time to return home, we are taking the long way." He tries to pick up the pace a bit to get away from the stench.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 2, 2014)

The travel on the road is easy enough.  It has been a long day with the only excitement being the joke the farm hands played.  A light rain is setting in and there is no way station inn in sight as it is getting dark.  You have about another half day on this road before you pass the river, which is your first real landmark on the crude map.

 [sblock=Status]11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Talisa ~ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 2, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie holds her hand out, feeling the first drops of rain. She sighs, but doesn't bemoan it further. She speaks up a bit, compensating for the background noise, "We can keep riding and hope for a wayside inn, bed down in the rain, or seek shelter in the local area. I'm comfortable pushing into the night." She lowers her head to keep the rain off her freckle marked face and listens for opinions.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jun 2, 2014)

*Devlin begins to feel the drops of rain on his head and pulls his travelling jacket a little closer to him.

"I am fine with continuing on, but if the rain picks up to much we will need to stop. I would hate for all my precious alchemical books and components to be in ruins due to a little water. Besides, being uncomfortable is not at the top of my list of things to do today. Have you ever had to sleep in wet sheep's wool, not very fun or restful that's for sure.

He continues talking everyone and no one as he addresses the many issues water can cause to a halfing's health while at the same time looking through his packs and making sure all the containers and parchment are sealed from the water's damaging drops.*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Well, we ain't goin' back that's fer sure, so less chattin' and more riding forward!"* The dwarf says. Seems the rain has taken the worst of his usually cheerful sense of humour.


----------



## Aura (Jun 2, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Not to worry, Mudzum," the cloaked figured responds, voice wafting out from under her hood as she leans forward on her horse to keep try, "Buttercup is still moving her legs while I speak."

"This said," Tamarie shifts the conversation a bit, "I am still hoping to be able to push forward to an inn. I got caught out in the rain a couple nights traveling south to Venza. I only have as much gear as I can reasonably carry, or I'd have bought a tent. I didn't want to share with the caravaneers I was traveling with." She pauses, then whispers under her breath, "Yuck."




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: damp
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jun 4, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*







"I agree. Let us press on. To an inn, if we can; to shade if we must." Darvus pulls his cloak up to protect him from the rain.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 8, 2014)

The last bits of light from dusk are disappearing and there is no inn in sight. You haven't seen anyone else on the road in the last hour going in either direction. The rain is starting to pick up, but you don't hear the rumblings of a major storm coming your way.  It just looks like a wet night is coming.

[sblock=OOC]So, what are you going to do?  I need survival checks to make shelter and determine if you are going to be fatigued from the rainy night.  You've got some supplies an tools that you can do makeshift work with.  Be descriptive and you might get bonuses on the survival checks.  The area is old woods with a bit of undergrowth. 
I also need at least one good handle animals check for someone to bed down the horses.[/sblock][sblock=Status]11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

As the last bits of light disappear Yosephus manifests his halo in order to shed some light on the area. He then cast a spell upon himself before trying to determine his next actions. "We need to find someplace to camp. Preferably out of the rain."

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions:
Cast Guidance.
Survival check: 6

Rolls:
Survival roll with Guidance bonus (1d20+4=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jun 9, 2014)

*As the night begins to settle around, Devlin looks to his colleagues dismayed by the lack of comfortable shelter anywhere to be seen in the distance. At Yosephus's behest, Devlin pulls out one of his little notebooks and begins thumbing through it and looking at the trees around them in a quizzical look.

*[sblock=Knowledge Nature]1d20+7=16
Essentially using this knowledge check to see if I notice any possible shelter areas that may be nearby based on the trees/moss/squirrels playing a nice secluded area underneath some tight-nit branches that could offer at least my pony some reprieve from the rain.
[/sblock]

*It is possible we could find some shelter pretty close. Seems to me these trees might give you all a little reprieve from this storm. As for me..."Devlin pats his pack roll gently,"a small tent and a lightly cooked meal will have to suffice I guess for the evening."*

[sblock=For if/when we decide to stop and camp]
Survival - 1d20=16
Handle Animal - 1d20=12
Also, if we decide to stop I will begin setting up my tent and a nice place in the most sheltered area I can find for Molly and my tent.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.
We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Pesty rain...."* Mutters Muzdum, as they ride to a stop to discuss options. *"We could arrange shields and blankets to make an improvised roof. I've done it in the past, granted it was to cover the provisions, but it might work fer us just as well. I have a large shield and a winter blanket. Lets search for a low tree where we can assemble all that stuff...."* 
Muzdum unmounts and leads his mount towards the old woods in search for a suitable tree to start working.

Survival: +5: 18


----------



## Aura (Jun 10, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Golden eyes peer out from under her hood, and she speaks in a somewhat sullen tone, "If the wind is high enough, large rock outcroppings can provide protection… I guess that's not very helpful here." Tamarie pauses, then continues, "I have a bedroll, a sack, pitons, a hammer, torches, flint and steel. No idea how it might help. If I get stuck in the rain… well… not the first time."




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]
[sblock=Survival Roll]
General Survival Roll for dealing with rain: 1D20 = [6] = 6

There just isn't a lot to help that. OTOH, roleplaying ignorance and bad ideas is easy. 

Question: When did we get going again? Is it we're just out of sync with the inn positioning due to a late start?[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus dismounts his horse and looks around the prospective camp area. "We'll need dry wood for the fire," he says. "Dry wood... dry wood..." he repeats, looking around. "You know, maybe if we build a fire, we could dry some wood out, yes? Guys?"

[sblock=Rolls]Survival: 1d20-1=2[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2014)

Devlin seems to be the only one truly prepared for traveling outside of urban environments.  Well, traveling alone that is, as his tent is small and cozy enough for just one halfling.  Molly's pack also contains the other essentials, a cooking kit, food better than trail rations, etc.  

Muzdum, not carrying much with him, but at least having the training to make do with what he has on the other hand, finds a stand of trees that are close enough together that he can put them to use.  With rope and grappling hook to toss about, he is able to weave a couple blankets above to start a shelter.  Using his shield as well, he finds then he is running out of stuff, until Devlin starts taking care of the horses.  Snatching the saddle blankets as well, Muzdum is able to make a shelter.  It isn't dry, but at least it blocks the falling rain so that constant dripping on one's head will not be a deterrent to sleep.

The rain has been falling for a while now, so all the loose branches in the area are quite wet and it would be difficult to get a fire going without magical help or blasphemous burning of books.  The weather is at least warm enough that the rain is only uncomfortable, and not numbingly cold.

[sblock=Yosephus]You forgot to pack a lunch.  I don't see any trail rations on your sheet. What are you going to do for dinner?[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Yeah, you started a little late in the day.  It is not like you were at the tavern drinking at 8am. 
It will be a damp and slightly soggy night.  Muzdum rolled well enough that no one is going to take fatigue for tomorrow's journey.
Are you setting up watches?
[/sblock][sblock=Status]11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jun 13, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus watches Devlin pitch his tent with a small amount of regret. _I should get one of those some day_, he thinks to himself. He plucks another piece of straw off of his cloak and is reminded of the terrible ride he had to the city in the first place. "Well, ladies and gentlemen," he says, "As much as I love sleeping in the rain, I volunteer myself for first watch."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 14, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie looks at the shelter built by the dwarf with a look of concern, as if determining what she is to do next. Opening her pack, she produces a hammer and piton and finds the largest tree in the stand and drives the piton into the trunk on the dry side. She then puts the hammer back in the pack and shuts it tight, hanging it from the piton and keeping it off the ground.

At Darvus' comment on setting watches, the elf-blooded sorceress takes notice. "I'd forgotten about that," she confesses. "I am used to traveling with trade caravans and mooching off the guards' effort. I guess I should take a watch too, then."

[sblock=OOC]Although we now seem to be committed to a course of action, the reason I asked when we left Venza was to determine if an Inn was likely to be anywhere close, assuming 1-day-travel spacing. Perhaps I should have asked sooner.

Shifting gears, the makeshift shelter built by Mudzum, I would assume we'd be in there pretty tight? Let me know.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jun 16, 2014)

*As everyone begins to set up in the small little copse of trees, Devlin finds a nice area underneath some tightly interwoven branches to tie up Molly to help shelter her from the storm. Seeing the others not quit sure what to do with there newly acquired steeds, he grabs the reigns from each in turn and helps to tie them up near Molly. 

After the horses are secured and cleaned properly, his small tent goes up with ease and he crawls inside his tent and pulls out a small candle to light. With the small glow of the little flame, he sits and writes more words down into his journal as the others finish setting up camp. 

**"If we are setting up guard shifts feel free to wake me when it is my turn. Until then I bid you all good evening."

With those last few words, Devlin puts away the little book, blows out the candle, and curls up with beneath his bedroll. It is not long before heavy breathing with a slight snore can be heard by his allies not far away.

*[sblock=ooc] Just so we know, I resent that drinking at 8 am comment lol. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement.  A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=Yosephus]You forgot to pack a lunch.  I don't see any trail rations on your sheet. What are you going to do for dinner?[/sblock]




[sblock=DM]Oops! That is correct. It looks like my character will slowly die of starvation. I remember thinking about buying some rations at one time, but apparently never posted such. So the only alternatives are to forage for food, ask to borrow food, or change one of my orisons to 'purify food and drink' and hope I find something to purify. Or I guess there is also DM intervention.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jun 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Darvus has x2 trail rations. How long does 2 pounds last? My character would definitely share.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 17, 2014)

[sblock=Rations]It's my understanding that, for a medium creature, it's 1 day per pound. This said, just bring it up IC and I'm sure we can figure something out.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2014)

With no fire, and the mild rain, the night is quite uncomfortable for everyone other than Devlin.  Huddling together under the makeshift shelter at least keeps your clothes from being thoroughly soaked.

Darvus keeps the first watch, and it is peaceful.  No one is traveling the road in this weather, so there is not much to see.  When Tamarie takes her turn guarding the others, she does spot a fox in the woods snooping around and sniffing.  It only takes a wave of her hand to spook the creature and it trots of looking for something a bit smaller to contend with.  In the wee hours, Tamarie wakes Devlin for his watch.  He keeps an ear out, for there is not much a halfling can see on an overcast night without the stars and moon.  Luckily nothing more comes investigating.

As dawn breaks, the rain subsides.

[sblock=Status]11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jun 21, 2014)

*GOOD MORNING GROUP!!!*






*As the dawn begins to break during Devlin's shift, the others remain fitfully resting beneath their makeshift shelter. Thankful the night brought no creatures to mess with the group during the night, Devlin stands from his watch and walks over to Molly and pulls a small bag that tinkle slightly as he goes back to sit on remainder of his watch until the others awake. He fires up a small burner and places a few beakers and begins mixing various substances together. At the same time he places one small stove to the side of the beakers with a little bit of salted meat to help calm his rumbling stomach.

 As the morning goes on, and he can hear the others stirring, ready to awake and be on their way on the road, he finishes the last preparations of Usual Nimble Cat Mutagen and his homemade concoction of **Bomber's Eye and Targeted Bomb Admixture. He looks over to the other and smile slightly to himself adding the last ingredient...VWOOOOOF!!! a slightly loud pop goes up from the two formulae mixing suddenly startling the horses slightly on their tethers (except Molly who seems to roll her eyes at the little alchemist's jest).

"Hehe" he laughs to himself as the others wake from their sleep to begin the day.

*[sblock=OOC] lol being the last one on shift I just couldn't help myself but to do my special wakeup alarm ^_^. Also needed to check one thing before definitely making the Admixture. If I read correctly, alchemists are able to combine different formulae together into a single concoction when they prepare it, but does this take up multiple slots or still just the one?

Also, I prepare my Dexterity Mutagen and if the two only take up a single slot then I prepare 1 of my daily extracts (again).
[/sblock] 

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 21, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Woken by the sudden alchemical explosion, Tamarie the Songweaver smiles gently and nods to the source. Stepping a hundred yards or so away from camp and finds herself an acceptable clearing. Facing the sun, she begins to practice her voice, beginning with the basics: scales followed by arpeggios in the same key. After over a dozen iterations, she switches to more challenging drills. Finally, Tamarie practices the sorts of songs most would think of as music, albeit not in the Venzan tongue, but rather in a lilting language completely alien to the Landellian Baronies.

Content with the first phase of her morning ritual, she pulls out some paper from a waterproof bag in her backpack and reads it, then practices one of the songs contained therein, experimentally changing it, condensing the musical language down to a little at the time. Every few iterations, she tries something a little different, and makes some sort of notes on the result. The process continues until she has spent her allotted time on the entire process, at which point she quietly collects her things and returns to camp to prepare for the day's travel.

[sblock=Yosephus]The language of Tamarie's music is obviously Celestial, and the full songs from the first half of her practice have a decidedly religious theme, identifying deities such as Cortesia, Hinotheus, Ruvalra, Amenthia and Thalina.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2014)

*Muzdum*

Last night was really good, for the expectations Muzdum had. Not volunteering for watch allowed the dwarf to take a long relaxing sleep, even in the rain. He snored loudly and to those taking watch, there was no doubt waking him up in an emergency would have been almost impossible. The violent explosion  seems to shake him slightly, he shifts in place, murmuring something, and is soon awake. Despite the long sleep, his humour doesn't seem the best in the morning. Without a word he works his way into his armor, and then sits again, and begins munching a piece of dry cheese.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

As morning breaks, Yosephus communes with Amenthia to prepare his spells for the day.
[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions:
Switching out the orison _Purify Food and Drink_ for _Virtue_.

Rolls:
None[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Resistance, Virtue
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jun 23, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*







Darvus is groggy, but dutifully rises with the sun. After rolling up his belongings and packing his things, he begins looking for ways to "help" around the camp. After a few minutes of awkward frustration, he contents himself with covering the latrine with dirt.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 26, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Despite having to brush her damp hair extra in the morning, Tamarie seems in suitably good spirits. Softly humming to herself, she patrols around the outskirts of the camp, taking note of different flora until everyone is ready to go. "Just say when people wish to leave," she mentions, passing through camp between investigations.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jun 26, 2014)

*Devlin finishes his breakfast and his final concoction before packing up his tent and supplies and getting it all loaded onto Molly. A smile resides on his face as he looks to see the others finishing up their packing to prepare for the final legs of the journey ahead to Boar Ridge.

"I am ready when you are are. Another day of fun and adventure awaits I'm sure! I can't wait to get to Boar Ridge and see this creature we heard so much about from our benefactor!"

​*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"I'm ready to crack some skulls. Let's be on our way." *The dwarf says, lifting his heavy backpack and placing it on his war ride.


----------



## Aura (Jul 1, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Yes. The sooner we get to work, the sooner we shall be done," Tamarie concurs with the others. Looking up at the sun, she stands for a moment before shifting gears from assessing her surroundings to putting the final touches on preparing to leave. It is not long until the song weaver and Buttercup are ready to go.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus gathers his equipment, gets his horse ready and then turns to the others. "I am ready to continue our journey."
[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Actions:
None

Rolls:
None[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jul 6, 2014)

*Devlin mounts up onto Molly, ready to take up the road ahead. "Let us be off onto the open road."

*[sblock=ooc] soooo....is everything alright with Satin Knight? Its been 2 weeks now since last post on here. See him in some of the other threads but not here. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2014)

resrick said:


> soooo....is everything alright with Satin Knight?




The AFK thread shows that it will be at least Tuesday night before any updates.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 7, 2014)

Gathering up things and getting ready is not difficult.  Well, getting a few things out of the tree without snapping branches does take a little work, but it is accomplished.  Checking the map, it is kind of crude and doesn't give much in the way of distances.  But, more than enough land marks are available that you should see what you need to see when you need to see it.  

The sky has cleared, so it looks like today's travel will be a bit easier than the day before.  


[sblock=OOC]The torture of the unreasonable boss has subsided for now.  I should be back to posting every 2nd or 3rd day.  Running four different games as the GM has also increased the work load a bit higher than I should have taken on, but I will manage some how.  
Sorry for the delays.  We will get you to the fort and chasing after... what was the goal again... checking notes ... double checking ... okay!  

As to the combining extracts into one, I think that is an eighth level discovery.  So, Devlin is not able to do that yet.  Each of his extracts gets treated like a memorized wizard's spell.  They are separate.  (Unless I missed something, I have never played an alchemist.)
[/sblock][sblock=Status]11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~
[/sblock][sblock=Map]You can travel along the brown road at three squares an hour.  The dark grey line is a winding forest trail that you can get two squares an hour.  Going 'cross-country' through the forest without a trail gets you one square an hour.  The rock formations are cliffs with the two pillar rocks guarding the "entrance" to the hill.  But, to the south of the pillars, it is simply a steep hill to climb up to the plateau instead of a cliff face.  So, you can enter by the "trail" on the expected path, or sneak south a bit more for coming up the hill.  The plateau top is some three hundred feet higher than the surrounding area.  So, it is easy to spot from a distance, or to have spotters look out from.






[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 8, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
With the three hundred foot cliff defining the ridge in the distance, Tamarie looks intently at it as we ride. "No way I can climb the cliff faces," she states as a matter of fact. She continues in her typical soft voice and foreign accent, "That leaves the direct approach and the less-steep climb to the south of it, if the map is correct. It's quite possible they have both guarded, although the larger entrance to the south would be harder to guard."

Straying off the subject of the mission, the song weaver concludes with, "The whole plateau is curious, is it not?"
[sblock=Question]So are we effectively out of either sighting range or line of sight right now? Assuming there is at least a line of sight, Tamarie is looking for features she can pick out to determine about how close the group can get before being noticed by a spotter, assuming one is posted to watch the road.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jul 8, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






"All the approaches are covered, and charging would be foolhardy," says Darvus. "Is it possible to enter by subterfuge?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 8, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Once you get past the river, you are able to see the bluff rising in the distance.  Once you get closer, it is more evident that between the two pillars is a gently rising road going to the fort.  The cliff wall to the north of the pillars would require climbing gear.  To the south of the pillars, it is hills.  So, you can approach through there.  Carts and wagons are expected along the trail/road.  

If anyone is at the pillars or on the top of the cliff looking down, they have a good chance of spotting you if you are on the trail.  If they are on the northern edge of the cliffs, they can watch traffic along the main road.  Moving through the woods, off of the trail, has a much better chance of hiding you, as the canopy of the trees is thick and would obscure you well.  But, it is a much slower travel.

Darvus has no local knowledge of the area, but was told by Cratchen that kobolds are running the fort now.  Being such a tall man, looking like a kobold might just be a little difficult. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Seeing the pillars grow closer, Tamarie starts to look concerned. "One way or another, I think we need to get off the road, now. We can plan while we move through the forest. I don't know what to do about the horses, though." She looks into the forest to the right, thinking about whether horses would fare well in there.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jul 9, 2014)

*As the plateau grows closer, Devlin begins to wonder about the approach to the area himself. ​"I have to say I agree with Tamarie. It would be best if we congregated somewhere besides eye shot of the hilltop I believe."

With that he begins to pull Molly aside from the road to hide himself a little better from the view of the hilltop.

*[sblock=ooc] Gotcha on the 2 extractions thing at a time. In that case I prepared just the Bomber's Eye one and left my second slot open....just in case. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye  2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jul 12, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






"We've not a moment to lose, then," says Darvus as he dismounts and begins leading his mount deeper into the woods. He looks around for a sturdy tree to tie his horse to. Darvus turns back to the group and says, "I agree with Tamarie. We should leave our horses out of danger."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 13, 2014)

Taking the cautious approach of moving through the forest, you get glimpses of the ridge top and pillar formations from time to time through the trees.  You think there is something atop of the pillars, but it is hard to make out at a distance.  Sneaking up and taking care to not to be seen yourself, you can eventually get a vantage point close enough to see that there is something there.  

On each pillar stands a motionless figure.  Bleached bones stare out at the world.  Each holds a bow in their bony hands.  They are still hard to see from this distance, but they seem to stand there like scarecrows, motionless.

By being cautious, it has taken you eight hours to get this far.  That is enough work for a horse in a day, so they will get cantankerous if you try to ride them further.  If you walk and lead them by the reins, the grudgingly come along.  

[sblock=Status]You still have four hours of daylight.  That can let you move away a bit and camp for the night, charge on foot getting to the fort about dusk, park the horses and sneak up to deal with the pillar guardians, or something else the evil GM hasn't planned for.   You are still about a mile out, and are only getting and idea of what is up there on take20 perceptions.  So, where you are at is relatively safe from being spotted.

11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ 
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~
[/sblock][sblock=Map]You can travel along the brown road at three  squares an hour.  The dark grey line is a winding forest trail that you  can get two squares an hour.  Going 'cross-country' through the forest  without a trail gets you one square an hour.  The rock formations are  cliffs with the two pillar rocks guarding the "entrance" to the hill.   But, to the south of the pillars, it is simply a steep hill to climb up  to the plateau instead of a cliff face.  So, you can enter by the  "trail" on the expected path, or sneak south a bit more for coming up  the hill.  The plateau top is some three hundred feet higher than the  surrounding area.  So, it is easy to spot from a distance, or to have  spotters look out from.






[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 14, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Buttercup seems to have had enough for the day, becoming a little irritable. Tamarie looks a little concerned, patting the animal's strong shoulder, "Buttercup looks tired. Should we head west to the stream, camp for the night, then proceed on foot next day? Then the horses would be easy to find and have available water. Or something else?"


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jul 16, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*







"I concur," says Darvus, "But let us make no campfires this evening."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1


*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1


*Smite Evil:* 1/1


*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None


*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jul 17, 2014)

*Devlin grumbles a little as he hops off of Molly to begin drawing her into the woods "Two nights in a row having to deal with the outdoors AND no fire to have a decent cooked meal. BAAAHHH!"

He follows the rest into the woodline to help begin setting up a camp for the evening, thinking to himself 'is to much to ask for an inn and some hot food and a warm bed?'

"Woldn't it be better if we tried to enter the place at night. I am no rogue myself, but it does seem a little simpler to bypass those sentries if we can and go ahead and get rid of the head of the snake. We do that then we don't have to worry about these little baby snakes trying to bite us." *

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus follows the group as they alter their course.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Stop complainin' damnit! Undead are stronger at night, sun weakens them, or so I'm told. I won't go into an undead infested fort durin' the night, what if there are vampires there? The sentries are just skeletons with bows, we'll cleave their skulls tomorrow."* Muzdum says scolding. He would rather smack some bones right now, but the intelligent thing to do is wait, which does not get him  cheerful precisely.


----------



## Aura (Jul 19, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Well, for me, anyway," Tamarie muses as she scratches behind her ear, inadvertently drawing attention to the little tuft of dark hair growing near the tapered point, "No rain… and a little space… is an improvement. I love being able to see the stars at night."

The songweaver sighs, "No voice practice in the morning, though. That part is not as good."




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 20, 2014)

Backtracking away from the pillars to the river, you find a suitable place to camp.  Placing yourselves behind a thick patch of trees, you are sure that even the keenest set of eyes would not be able to see you from the pillars.  But, if you walk fifty feet to the side, you can see the pillar formations in the moonlight.  You are far enough out now that you cannot tell if the sentries are still in their positions or not.

While there is water in the river, Tamarie is only able to find a few berries in the bushes.  It is only enough to stave off hunger for three people.

Without light other than faint moonlight that dips behind the clouds at times, the dwarf and aasimar get tasked with watching over the others while they sleep.  For the early morning hours, the half-elf struggles to see, but dawn soon arrives without battle.

[sblock=Status]Precautions: no campfire, no early morning singing.
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ survival  (1d20-1=4)
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ survival  (1d20+4=5)
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ survival  (1d20+5=8)
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ survival  (1d20=8)
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~ survival  (1d20=14)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 20, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie wrinkles her nose at the poor foraging harvest. "We'll have to supplement this," she comments. Reaching into her bag, she draws out her supplies of rations and uses them, plus the harvested berries, to build meal plans for herself and the 3 others without. "We're all gonna be a little hungry, but this is better."

[sblock=Partitioning]Making the possibly unjustified assumption that we'll have about as good or bad luck foraging in the future, Tamarie splits her remaining rations (she started with 5 days supply and has eaten one) to stretch over four people for three days before running out. This will mean a little more for those without, but also adds variety, which is both tastefully and nutritionally important.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jul 24, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*







Darvus wakes and dons his armor. After hastily consuming some trail rations, he draws a rough diagram in the dirt of the approaches to the enemy camp. "So, the first question is this: the road, or the open southern approach?" Darvus grimaces sheepishly and continues, "And second... uh... are we taking the horses? To be quite honest I think we'll lose more time tumbling off them then slogging it on foot."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jul 26, 2014)

Devlin wakes with yawn as the sun begins to rise and its rays dance through the trees. Not setting up the tent during the night (in case they had to flee) did not make for a comforatble evening, but he slept peacefully beneath the canopy of trees. First thing he sets about doing is creating the necessary admixtures and potions he may need for the day before everyone wakes and is ready to leave. This time though, he decides it might not be prudent to set the "alarm" off for everyone.

At Darvus's comment, Devlin peeks up from his mixing and agrees with the man. "I don't believe Molly would be very appreciative of me riding her through this tangle of wood, though she would be more than happy if we took the road. A few little monsters never bothered her much so if we go that route I shouldn't have anythign to fear of her bucking me off, but the more concealed route may be in store for us today."

[sblock=OOC]
I will just keep the same mixtures I had from the previous day, but have to reprepare them each day sadly. Also, which direction are we thinking of going? Through the woods or shall we take the direct approach for the most action possible lol?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 26, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie greets the morning with a smile and a light step. Keeping to her word, she skips the rigorous drills from the previous morning. Instead, finding herself enough of a tree-break, she sits facing the rising sun and quietly sings a number of songs as the morning greets her again.

Still sitting, the Illi Esse native hears question and response between two of her group mates. Turning her head, she adds, "I recall choosing to camp here due to the available water for the horses while we are gone." This said, she stands and gets her crossbow, checking the proper operation of the weapon.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 30, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Okay.  It is morning.  Are you going through the direct route, or sneaking in via the southern slopes?  

I assume you are feeding and leaving the horses here by the stream.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jul 30, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus looks down at his diagram. "The way south is longer, but harder to see. The direct route, we will almost immediately come under withering fire. However, for all of the southern route's ease of access, I fear that my armor will give us away anyway, and we will simply be slogging through arrows for that much longer. I vote for the direct approach and trust to the gods. What say you all? I am bound to the party's decision on this matter."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2014)

*"I've always been a direct approach fan, ye'know." *Muzdum says.* "Perhaps one of our more literate fellows here have some trick up their sleeves that could throw these bone sentries out of their pillars eh? If not, I'll simply throw axes at them or something. If all else fails, stand behind me shield, perhaps you'll even survive! Hah!"*


----------



## Aura (Jul 30, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie thinks a moment, looking through the trees to see the two pillars. She furrows her brow. "I was hoping we could sneak by, but if you all don't think so, then fine. I have a crossbow, and I can create sound darts, which I rarely miss with."


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus speaks up. "I can damage undead but I need to be close enough for it to be effective. This effective range is about 30 feet."

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 1, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"I think we're agreeing we can take care of two skeletal undead monsters." Tamarie stops, nervously scratching her forearm, small but noticeable hairs parting before her coursing thumbnail. "I just worry we will alert the enemy and face them all at once: spell-slinger kobolds, warrior kobolds and even more undead things."


The half-elven woman shakes her arm as if in conclusion, the sleeves sliding back down over the exposed skin.


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Aug 3, 2014)

*Devlin listens to his companions intently as they devise a plan for storming the hill and getting rid of the sentries. Although he does not feel the direct approach would be the wisest, the others seem confident enough in their abilities to handle the few undead up there.

"Though I wopuld have to agree with the sneaking approach myself, if you all feel confident that we can handle what is up the hill then I will be right behind you ready. Besides," he looks over and smiles at the resident cleric,"Though I have no doubt that your light magic will be most effective, bombs seem to be quite effective in dismembering them as well."

​The mischievous smile on Devlin's face is a little unsettling to everyone s he chuckles maniacally.  *

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Aug 5, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






"Well, it actually seems most of us wish to attempt sneaking by to the south. If so, I am with you. And I will pray to whatever gods hold sway over chance to smile on me this day," Darvus says with a weak chuckle. "Besides, maybe the guards will not be paying attention?"
[sblock=OOC]I'll be making a Stealth check at a -2, but it could be enough if the guards are distracted.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 6, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"On the other hand," Tamarie begins, speaking in her characteristically soft voice as she pulls her hood up, "I don't see how it would hurt to try." The half elf then begins to fiddle around more with her crossbow, obviously trying to get the feel for it.


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus speaks up once more. "I believe that I am the least stealthy of the group."

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Aug 11, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






"Good point, uhh... Father? Pastor? Reverend?" Darvus replies as he studies the dirt map again. "But are you willing to chance it with us?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2014)

*"Are we doin' this or are ye goin' to stay here shakin' like ice goblins? I'm growin' weary and might charge the enemy!"* the dwarf says, handling his throwing axe impatiently.


----------



## Halivar (Aug 11, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






"Apologies, Master Dwarf. The delay is of my own making. Let us set off, then."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 11, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Following the dwarf's interjection, Tamarie thinks a moment and asks, "Why the rush, Mudzum?" Almost making the question rhetorical, she immediately adds, "I'm not even sure what plan we're going with."


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Aug 14, 2014)

"I must admit, I am confused as to what everyone else would prefer. Let's try a different tack. I'm suggesting the southern approach. Is anyone adamantly opposed?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus shakes his head. "None from me."

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 14, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Pushing back a lock of dark colored hair that had fallen into her eyes, Tamarie adds, "No objections here--good to be clear." Opening her pack, she looks inside and rummages around a bit before sliding it onto her back.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Aug 15, 2014)

*Devlin finishes packing and adjusting his pack on Molly as he listens in on the conversation.

"I agree. Trying to stick to the shadows man be the best route to take and I have no objections to trying a hand out the more silent route."

He finishes his last few concoctions and puts them on the **little draw strings inside his vest, ready to use at a moments notice*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2014)

With a final choice of the approach plan, things are taking shape.  Tying off the horses so they can drink from the stream, the group sets out on foot.  Swinging wide around to the south before starting up the rolling hills, you avoid the attention of the sentries at the top of the twin stone columns.  In fact, as you sneak a peek from time to time, the postures of the sentries seems to be unwavering, looking out over the road approach.

Moving through the forest gives way to sparse trees and tall and low weeds.  The uneven hills at least gives some cover, but the journey is a bit tiresome, as it is all up hill.  At least the return back once you are done will be an easier journey.  At least you hope, or otherwise the tale may turn into one of those grampa stories of olden days.    

Reaching the crest and upper plateau, you find the fort.  Dilapidated, run down, shambles... trashed.  Yep, trashed seems to be the best description of what is before you.  Much of the outer walls have collapsed.  There is no checkpoint or tower as the dirt road enters the fort grounds and makes its way to the front doors.  Is there doors there, or just a hole in the wall?  From this distance it is hard to be sure.  

Whoever has been occupying the place has cut most of the trees, but a few on the south side approach still stand.  Once you get a little closer, you see why.  Bearing fruit, these trees seem to have been slightly more valuable than firewood.   Beyond the fort is air.  You had been told that there is a cliff on the far side.  Well, that side is not far from the fort at all, maybe twenty to fifty feet.  


[sblock=Status] The group is at about CV54.  So far as you can tell, you have snuck up to this point without being spotted.  You are about 500' from the building.
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 12 ~ Tamarie ~ 
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Aug 15, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus eyes the fort suspiciously. He asks, "Are we sure the skeletons are even animated?" He turns and regards the group and says, "There are wide expanses of wall with smaller gaps in them. We should have our sneakiest approach one and spy inside."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 17, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Looking back at the skeletons on the pillars, then forward to the ruin, Tamarie weaves two possibilities, "Perhaps they are not undead monsters of any sort, just skeletons put there to frighten away intruders or influence actions off more dedicated enemies. A simple diversion with little invested." The young sorceress takes a breath, her eyes narrow, "Or, they are animate, and simply do not move unless they have reason, waiting an eternity for unsuspecting prey lulled into a false sense of security by what appears to be nothing more than simple bones, then suddenly striking with lethal force." She slaps her hands together making a quiet clap to emphasize the last two words.

Looking up at Halivar, Tamarie's expression softens as she concludes, "Your choice. Many stories, nothing to back up what is truthful."

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Aug 20, 2014)

*Peeking over the rise at the pillars laid out before them, Devlin contemplates why none of the skeletons seem to be moving. 

You may be correct Tamarie. The skeletons could just be their as a means to scare off would be treasure seekers or vagabonds from the area. If you ask my opinion, I say we use those trees that werent cut down to help hide our approach some and see if we can make it in undetected. Or have our dwarf friend here run up wooping and holloring loudly and lead the skeletons, if they really are animate, away from here. Though the latter suggestion seems a little less...productive.

 Devlin grins to himself at the thought of seeing the Dwarf running in without a care in the world to distract a bunch of skeletons.*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 23, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie snickers uncharacteristically at Devlin's last comment. "Yes, let's not do that," the song weaver begins, "Although, I wouldn't mind moving from tree stand to tree stand, and getting as close as we can before quickly moving in. It would give them as little response time as possible." She marionettes figures walking from point to point, then turning and running in as she describes her idea.




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 4/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Right on!"* Muzdum says, and holding his axe he runs out towards the entrance. *"Har ha! This is going to be great!"*


----------



## Halivar (Aug 25, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus gasps in horror as the dwarf runs by him towards the entrance. "Oh gods," he says as he looks helplessly at his compatriots. "The die is cast." He draws his sword and chases after the dwarf.
[sblock=OOC]LOL, if we charge into an empty fort I'm going to feel like an idiot! [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 26, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Seeing Mudzum take off and Darvus follow suit, spell singer Tamarie holds her hands out and begins a short, melodic verse. The sound almost tangibly gathers around her before disappearing from sight, at which point she begins the mad dwarf chase with her comrades.


[sblock=Action]Cast Mage Armor (increased AC figured into stat block). Move to catch up as much as possible. I think Tamarie is the only one in the group with a 30' move so this will cover a variety of non-move actions before we get there, such as drawing and loading her crossbow.

I envision her Mage Armor to be very much like the regular spell, but any blows stopped or deflected by the spell trigger a somewhat musical tone upon striking the protective sound, much like hitting a bell: the pitch dependent on the angle and power of the strike. Not tremendously loud, but there is some sound.[/sblock]


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (1 hour)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus shrugs and runs after the others.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Aug 30, 2014)

*Devlin looks in surprise as his comrades run forward into the midst of the ruins. After everyone takes off ahead of him he shrugs to himself and pulls his sling out just in case trouble finds them as they run in.

*[sblock=ooc]HAHAHAHA what have I caused!!!! [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2014)

Muzdum takes off, charging towards the compound.  Since the trees and wall do provide a little cover, and it requires little deviation from a direct route, he uses the cover as he approaches.  Tamarie spends a moment to cast a spell, then takes off after the dwarf.  With such a long distance to close just to get to the wall, she and Devlin both are able the get ahead of the dwarf and men in armor, getting to the wall first.  

Devlin peeks around the corner of the wall while the others finish getting to it.  The fort is oddly shaped.  Some parts are one story (light gray) while others are two stories tall. (dark grey)  The wall seems to cut straight through the structure.  There may have been a big door at the front of the structure at one time, but now there is just a large square hole leading into darkness.  

To the left, a small outdoor religious shrine stands with a stone alter.   To the right, the wall had been broken in several places.  The rubble looks to be sloped enough to be climbable, but there is a good chance that it would be unstable.

Up top of the wall, flanking the main structure, two bone guardians keep watch.  These guardians, unlike their brethren at the pillars, are not motionless.  They seem to be walking a four point pattern, looking over the wall to the west, along the wall to the south, over the wall to the east, and along the wall to the north.  It is a short and consistent pattern.   Devlin is able to make out the the closer one has a bow in hand.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for my long absence.  Most of the issues that have kept me away have been resolved, so I should be back to a normal schedule for most of the fall.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Status] Devlin thinks you got this far unnoticed. Perception vs. Distance has been your friend up to this point.
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ sling in hand, Perception (1d20+6=18)
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 595r
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 1, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Arriving at the wall earlier than most of her comrades, the song weaver takes the opportunity to unlimber and load her crossbow. She sees Devlin looking out across the courtyard with interest, but focuses on accomplishing her current task effectively.


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Once at the wall Yosephus catches his breath before trying to determine his next course of action. "What now? We could try to sneak along the base of the wall and attack each from below. But I am not very sneaky." He emphasizes this by moving around in his armor.

[sblock=Yosephus Mini Stats]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: +0 CMD: 10

Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +6
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +9
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Shield of Faith, CLW (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2014)

*Muzdum*

Muzdum breathes heavily, *"Boy! What a run! Too bad I lost. I could try to climb up there and distract them, I doubt they'll manage to hit me with my shield. You could then sneak by and bust their skulls, eh?"*


----------



## resrick (Sep 6, 2014)

*As the group finally catches up to Devlin and Tamarie, Devlin stops peeking over the wall and addresses the rest of the group with what he sees. 

It looks like there are a few on the walls roaming around that are for sure "alive". The one I see has a bow which could cause some problems if he is any decent shot. I say we try to take them out by sneaking under like you **suggested. If we decide to let them stick around, maybe we can make it in the door. If they do hear or see us maybe they will come down into the lower level and make our lives a little easier.

**​He looks to the others to see what their opinions on the matter are.*

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Whatever you say, just get me cracking skulls, for my grandpa's beard!"*
Muzdum seems really eager to simply bash whatever he has in front of him.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]So, sneaking in?  What path? Who's first or in a group?  [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 11, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Crossbow now loaded, Tamarie tries to make sure she doesn't point it at anyone. Gesturing others over to her, she has a suggestion. "OK, now we're here, how about we go around until we get to that broken down section of wall," the song weaver gestures toward the broken section at P41, "and see if we can get up there and deal with the undead monster. Seems like the best way to get to it."

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Sep 11, 2014)

"That is an excellent idea Tamarie. Mayhaps either you or myself should take the lead adn go out a little ahead, just in case the skeleton sees us we may get off a quick shot. Then our eager dwarf friend here can come up second and run in if we are discovered adn do what he does best," Devlin does a chopping motion with his hand on top of his head to mimic Muzdum "bashin some skulls in."

[sblock=ooc] I like the idea of sneaking up. Maybe our order could be Tamarie, Devlin, Muzdum, Yosephus, Darvus. Then, if we reach the wall undetected have Muzdum and Yosephus take the lead and bash their skulls (literally) in. Just my thoughts. 
[/sblock] 

[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Aye, I love that plan! Just point me where!"* Muzdum says, ready to follow closely.


----------



## Halivar (Sep 12, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*

Darvus says, "I cannot in good conscience send the dwarf and the cleric in alone. I insist on an equal share of the danger in the initial charge."


----------



## Aura (Sep 13, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
The half elven woman looks behind her as if Devlin referred to her, then back his direction. "Well, I never saw myself as very good at sneaking anywhere, as various teenage late night expeditions might well attest. But I'll do it if people want me to."

Thinking a moment, she adds, "So, we're all on board for checking out the wall where it's crumbled, climbing it there, running Mr Skullhead down and smashing him?"




[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, you are sneaking around the edge and going to try climbing up the rubble to get to the top of the wall.  I will need stealth and acrobatics checks for that.  

On another note, this game has been moving like molasses, and it has been mostly my fault.  I will try to pick up the pace.  I need to.  The last assault on this fort, the group leveled before just before the last fight.  And... and... sheepish grin...

Muzdum leveled on Sunday, Sept 7th to third.  Darvis, Yosephus and Devlin level to second on Wednesday, Sept 17th.  Before I get you guys in the door, time based XP has brought you up and made you stronger.   Tamarie started a little late, so she is still first, but will get there soon enough.

Since you are not in combat, you get to level your characters now.  Of course, you don't get to spend the extra gold you have earned until you actually find some treasure and get back to town.
[/sblock][sblock=Same Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 14, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
With people on the same page, Tamarie follows the outer wall, careful to pass through the open areas as quickly as reasonably possible to keep from being seen. The initial rubble seems rather easy for her, although she holds back from actually heading up the rubbly slope to let the people who will want to use melee weapons go first, waving them by with her hand.
[sblock=Actions]Move to the group with the rubble, trying to remain unseen/unheard. Test how treacherous the rubble seems, but make sure the melee guys get by first, most notably Darvus and Mudzum. Be amazed at my die rolls, and lament how in another place my poor gnolls wish they had a little of that luck...

Sneak around wall (stealth) and climb the rubble (acrobatics): 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
[/sblock][sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 20/20


Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2014)

*Muzdum*

OOC: Muzdum is leveled up I believe. I didn't adjust actual XP. If that's ok, I'll go on and post.


----------



## Halivar (Sep 15, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus catches his breath against the crumbled stone wall. "Ok. Let's do this!" He pads around the corner, but in his haste trips over a stone. CLANG!!! rings out from the impact of his armor on the stone as he stumbles and slams into it. No time. He's committed, now. He attempts the clamber up the rough stone to the top of the wall.

[sblock=Rolls]*Stealth:* 1d20-2=2
*Acrobatics:* 1d20-2=14
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2014)

Deciding against the rubble pile the dwarf moves to the more stable masonry, and climbs it up. He feels more comfortable with a sturdy structure beneath his hands, but the clanking of his armor is like a warning bell.

Stealth: 5
Climb: 21


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus follows after the others but finds it difficult to both stay quiet and move across the rubble.

[sblock=Rolls]Stealth & Acrobatics checks (1d20-6=-1, 1d20-6=-1)[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2014)

ooc: We are terrible at this! XD


----------



## Halivar (Sep 17, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Voda Vosa said:


> ooc: We are terrible at this! XD



Alternate campaign title: "The Adventurer's Guild Rejects"[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Sep 19, 2014)

*Devlin begins his climb up the wall, scaling the ruble with little noise. As he near reaches the half way mark, the sound of clanking armor feels his ears from behind. "Shhhhh" he turns towards those climbing behind him with a finger to his lips to tell them to be quite....then realizes his mistake as rubble comes lose under his hand grasping the ledge and he begins to stumble back down the wall. At least....his fall was quite...ish....

*[sblock=Actions] Stealth Check = 1d20+7=17
Acrobatics = 1d20+3=6 
[/sblock]
           [sblock=ooc]
well at least I was stealthy about my fall....apparently cant climb walls to save my life though lol.
[/sblock]
[sblock=ministats]*D**evlin Eldlya*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 10/10
CMB:+0 CMD: 13 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +6
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/6
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Bomber’s Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. *Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.*
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 24, 2014)

Even the dead can hear the clatter and banging as the group tries getting up on to the wall.   While Devlin is at least part way up the rubble, Yosephus is not able to even get a foothold worth of movement.  Tamarie let the other two men get ahead of her, so they could go do the manly things that do.  Not that the skeletons care.  They only know if something moves, make it stop moving. 

The skeleton, seeing movement on the wall, draws his bow and arcs an arrow.  Darvus twists just in time that arrow misses his armor, but by only by a hair or two.   The second skeleton behind the first, seems to still be in his pattern of movement. 

[sblock=Combat Round 1] So much for going unnoticed!  
11/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ sling in hand, Perception (1d20+6=18)
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 590r


..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A  shoot arrow at Darvus  (1d20+2=11) miss
..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B 


[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 24, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Seeing the undead monster shooting at her friends, Tamarie scoots a little closer and returns a shot, only to have the bolt fly wide of the target. "Thought it would be easier than that," she observes as she pulls out another bolt and loads it into her crossbow, her soft voice laced with disappointment.

[sblock=Combat]Five foot step to O-39, Shoot at Skeleton A with Crossbow (miss), reload.
Tamarie Crossbow Attack on Skeleton A: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D8 = [4] = 4
[/sblock]


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12


Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 19/20


Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Move out lass, let the professional handle the situation!"* The dwarf puts the shield in front of him and charges forward, but his short legs don't take him too far.

OOC: Double move to be close to the thingie.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2014)

OOC: About how tall is the wall that skeleton A is on?


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]20 feet.  Most of the group is up on the wall and on the same level with it.  There are crenalations (the dashes) so it is going to get some cover bonuses if you are thinking of shooting at it from the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Sep 25, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*







Battle is joined. Doubt is gone. The needs of the moment are focus and discipline. Darvus unsheathes his falchion and moves with determination at the skeleton.

[sblock=OOC]Darvus takes a double move towards the skeleton, but with his armor, will come up short on distance.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Having already found difficulty traversing the rubble, Yosephus decides to go a different route to the target. He moves around the rubble and toward the base of the wall where the skeleton is.

[sblock=Action]Double move T-42 to X-42 to V-39.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2014)

Devlin tries again to get through the rubble and up on to the wall.  This time not caring about making noise, he makes it.  

The boys round the corner, passing a trap door that probably goes down to the ground level, and start chugging straight for the walking bones.  The first skeleton that was agitated fires at the dwarf, but the arrow sails over his head.  The other skeleton, with a much longer shot, draws a bead on Darvus.  The arrow flies true, sticking into Darvus' leg. 

[sblock=Combat Round 2]   
11-4/11 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
12/12 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
26/26 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
10/10 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ sling in hand, Acrobatics to climb again (1d20+3=14) success and on the wall now
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 589r


..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A shoot at Muzdum (1d20+2=6) miss
..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B shoot at Darvus  (1d20+2-2=16) hit for damage (1d8=4)


[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2014)

*"Ye missed, ye bony bastard."* Muzdum says, swinging his axe in a wide arc, aiming to chop off the skeleton's head. 

_Walking to the skeleton and attacking with dwarven axe: 23 to hit, 8 dmg.
_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus starts sprinting toward where the first skeleton is on the wall.

[sblock=Action]Run move V-39 to L-29.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 8, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie begins to take aim for a second shot at the skeletal horror. However, Mudzum closes to melee before she can take it. Instead, the song weaver lowers her crossbow and begins to run to get closer, the wind blowing her hood down as she quickly covers distance, revealing ears which distinctly favor her elven parent--long and tapered.

[sblock=Combat]Just a double move with narrative: J-29[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 7/7
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Oct 9, 2014)

After struggling up the wall to the top, Devlin raches the top and dusts himself off from the tumble down. Looking up, he sees his allies have nearly made it to the first of the skeletons he decides he is probably not nearly as necessary for this battle. Instead, he notices the trap door and begins to make his way  toward them.

[sblock=ooc] My apologies on the lateness of my post. Vacation had me nice and distracted and completely forgot about posting =P anyways, back in action now lets kill us some SKELETORS!!!! [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Oct 10, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Pain strikes Darvus as the arrow plunges deep into his leg beneath his chail skirt, but his momentum can't be stopped now. With a roar, he charges into the first skeleton and strikes out with his falchion.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]*Falchion:* 1d20+5=16
*Damage:* 2d4+6=13
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Getting married today! I'll be on my honeymoon all next week, but with luck and internet connectivity, should still be available to post.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 7/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 12, 2014)

Muzdum is the first to get a strike in, causing the bones to rattle, but it is Darvus' slice that shatters the bones and removes the animating force.  The bow and quiver it was using fall to the floor. 

Another arrow comes sailing from the other skeleton.  This one though is a good five feet over your heads. 
[sblock=Devlin]The trapdoor looks simple and appears to be unlocked.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 3]   
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
19/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ sling in hand, 
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 588r


..4-3-11/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A  Shattered and destroyed
..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B Shoot at Darvus (1d20+2-2=5)


[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 12, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"I think this will help you," Tamarie explains curtly as she trots up to Darvus. Stopping, she immediately breaks into an abbreviated song, filling the area with her clear song, very unlike her common speaking voice. Her hand erupts into flame and she reaches out and places it on the man's shoulder, enveloping him in a temporary aura of fire. When the flames dissipate, his leg feels better.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J26, speak, Cast Heavenly Fire on Darvus:
Healing Darvus with Heavenly Fire: 1D4 = [4] = 4
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus Healed)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2014)

*"Ye wanna make me loose weight? How considerate!" *The dwarf curses and runs, huffing and puffing. 
_Double move towards mister bony._


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus breathes a sigh of relief as the healing magic pushes the arrow out of his leg. He wastes no time, however, chasing after the dwarf, calling back behind him, "I owe you, my lady!"

[sblock=OOC]Double moving to the next skeleton.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Hearing the first skeleton fall, Yosephus starts sprinting toward the other side of the building where he thinks the other skeleton is.

[sblock=Action]Run move L-29 to V-19.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Oct 16, 2014)

Devlin sees the first skeleton fall to his companions and knows they have the situation under control. Seeing the trap door nearby he yells out to the others letting them know of the possible way down to the bottom.

Everyone! I think I found a way back to the bottom over hear.

He reaches into his bag and puts together a couple of concoctions just in case he needs to...dispose of any trash.

[sblock=Action] I move over to the trap door and get ready to open it up. I prepare a bomb just in case I need to use it for....things [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2014)

Running towards the other skeleton sentry, another arrow makes its flight towards Darvus.  This one bounces off of his armor.  It is a foot race as to which warrior will get there first to take care of the relatively easy opponent.

[sblock=Tamarie]The boys ran off, but the skeleton here did drop a bow and quiver of arrows if you are interested in picking them up.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 4]   
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
19/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 587r


..-10/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A  Shattered and destroyed
..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B shoot at Darvus (1d20+2=11)

[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 17, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Shame for these to go to waste." Seeing the melee death squad running off to the next undead monster, Tamarie stops to scoop up the bow and arrows before trotting off to keep from being left alone, her overdress fluttering in the wind.

[sblock=Actions]Scoop up bow and arrows, then get moving again as soon as possible. She can't use the items but they might be valuable later.

First loot iz mine! [/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: bow and arrows
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus continues sprinting toward the other side of the building.

[sblock=Action]Run move V-19 to P-7.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 6/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Oct 20, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus continues his advance upon the remaining visible skeleton.

[sblock=OOC]Double moving to the next skeleton. Won't reach him this round, but next round I should be upon him.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Devlin sees the rest running on a shrugs to himself. Holding the bomb ready in one hand he slowly lifts the trap door to check inside to see if it is merely a way out or if anything could sneak up behind them.

[sblock=action] ready bomb and lift the trap door to see whats inside. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2014)

Running towards the other skeleton sentry, another arrow makes its flight towards Darvus.  This time it doesn't even get close as the arrow wobbles in flight, before veering off over the edge of the wall all together.  

[sblock=Devlin]You open the trap door to find ... a ladder.   It is made of old, rotted wood, so it may not be too trustworthy, but it is just a ladder.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Round 5]   
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
19/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 586r


..-10/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A  Shattered and destroyed
..?/?..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B another arrow shot (1d20+2=7)

[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 24, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Looking back and seeing Devlin, Tamarie calls to him in her mezzo-soprano voice, "Devlin, come on… we're falling behind!" She turns and runs in an effort to catch up with Mudzum and Darvus, closing the distance but not charging into melee with the next animated skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]Speak (free), double move to K8, but remaining behind Mudzum or Darvus, should they not engage melee this round.[/sblock]


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: bow and arrows
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus steps a bit closer before grasping his holy symbol and channeling the power of Amenthia to damage the undead monstrosity. A wave of divine energy busts out from the cleric and strikes the skeleton.

[sblock=Actions/Roll]Actions: Five foot step from P-7 to O-6. Channel energy to harm undead; DC 15 for half (there is a mistake on my character sheet of 14; correct value is 10 + 3 (Cha) + 1 (half level) + 1 (trait) = 15).

Roll: Channel energy (1d6=4)[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2014)

Before the two warriors can even reach the skeleton, the paladin below invokes an ancient prayer and the skeleton crumbles to dust.  All that is left is a bow and quiver lying in bone dust.

[sblock=Devlin]You open the trap door to find ... a ladder.   It is made of old, rotted wood, so it may not be too trustworthy, but it is just a ladder.[/sblock][sblock=Combat over]   
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
19/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 586r


..-10/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A  Shattered and destroyed
..4-4=0/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B crumbles to dust from Channel Positive Energy Will save vs. Channel (1d20+2=5)

[/sblock][sblock=Map]Dark grey is only one story tall. Light grey, (except the walkway you are on, cutting through) is two stories tall.  So, you have a door to the left, or a door to the right if you want to enter from the wall to the second story of the keep.





[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 25, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie steps up to the pile of skeletal ash and scoops up the bow and arrows. "We should keep these. If anyone has use of them, now is the time to say so."

After stowing the bow and arrows, Tamarie does a mock head count with her index finger. "We've gotten somewhat separated." She gestures down into the courtyard where Yosephus stands, and back along the wall where Devlin was last seen.

[sblock=Action]Tamarie is getting the bow and arrows from the second skeleton, but ready to give them to either Mudzum or Darvus on the suggestion that they can be put to use.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: 2 bow and arrow sets from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Oct 25, 2014)

Devlin looks through the trap door and shrugs to himself as he decides that it is probably best to go another route to get back to the bottom. "Im in my way!" He closes down the trap door and heads to catch up with the group 

[sblock=action] Double move to k25 trying to catch up with the group. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Oct 27, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus comes to halt as he sees the second skeleton blasted into oblivion. He pants for a brief moment and heads back toward Tamarie. "M'lady, I'll take you up on that bow. Sure beats running," he says with a grin.

[sblock=OOC]SK, I totally missed that you leveled us on 9/17. Sorry! I need to read up on how to do that in Living PF.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats (needs updating for level 2)]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 11/11
*CMB: *+5 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+5, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2014)

*"Oh c'mon! It was mine!" *The dwarf protests merrily, before walking down to where the others were.
_
OOC: I'm back from travelling, resuming normal posting schedule._


----------



## Aura (Oct 28, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie nods in agreement, handing a bow and a quiver of arrows to Halivar for use. She seems to start to say something, but then cuts herself off before effectively beginning, looking down into the courtyard. "I worry about Yosephus, we need to get down there, soon," she confides, shooting glances up and down the courtyard.

[sblock=Actions]Hand Halivar a bow and arrow set. Speak.[/sblock]
[sblock=Question]Does it look like we can safely get down at the wall break (T,-8)?[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (594r)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2014)

The group gathers together, well mostly, on the wall walkway.   Even though Devlin was shouting a bit about catching up, no one has come out of either of the two doors that lead to separate sections of the fort. 
[sblock=Question]It would likely be another acrobatics check to go up or down the broken wall segment at T-8.  An acrobatics jump to the 10' roof, and another 10' to the ground could work too. If you make the acrobatics check on a 10' jump down, you don't take damage.  Devlin did find a ladder under the trapdoor back at the other octagon corner, there could be one ahead too.  Or you could just cut through the fort itself.  I am sure it has some stairs inside. [/sblock][sblock=Combat over]   
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
19/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 582r


..-10/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K26 skeleton A  Shattered and destroyed
..0/4..HP ~ AC 16 ~ K6..skeleton B dust 

[/sblock][sblock=Map]Dark grey is only one story tall. Light grey, (except the walkway you are on, cutting through) is two stories tall.  So, you have a door to the left, or a door to the right if you want to enter from the wall to the second story of the keep.





[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2014)

*"Just get a rope and make him climb up. I can easily hold his weight" *the dwarf says, puffing his chest to look impressive. Despite his efforts, his belly is what stands out the most.


----------



## Aura (Nov 2, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Rope?" Tamarie asks, as if to verify. Slipping her backpack off her shoulder, she rummages through it, "Candles… brush… writing supplies… spare bag… hammer… hmmm. Sorry, no rope here." Wind whipping through her hair, she holds the brush a moment and comments under her breath, "Gonna need this later."

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2014)

*Muzdum*

*"Gotta do everythin' 'round 'ere!"* complains the dwarf, as he starts a feat of rummaging through his backpack, and taking all sort of things out of there, as if he were a clown on a circus.
Finally, he produces 50 feet of hemp rope, with a grappling hook attached to it.
He stands up with certain difficulty, and spinning the hook ungraciously shouts over the wall
*"Mind yer head!!"* before throwing the thing down, at the cleric's feet.
Once the cleric is secured at the rope he'll begin pulling to aid him in climbing up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus straps his shield to his back and then climbs the offered rope up to the others.

[sblock=Action]Taking 10 for a total 6 (-4 ACP for just armor).[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 6, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Watching Mudzum pull the last of the group up the wall, Tamarie doesn't react at first. About a third through the climb, she lifts her crossbow and points it out into the courtyard, searching intently.

[sblock=Action]Watching for enemies or other interlopers that might come along, crossbow pointed towards where they would come around from the open door in the center, if they came from there.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2014)

Muzdum is too concentrated trying to pull the dead weight of the cleric and all his gear up.

Climb assist: 24


----------



## Halivar (Nov 8, 2014)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Seeing the dwarf taking the lifting quite handily, Darvus slings the bow he got from Tamarie and looks back down the wall at the doors. "Well, I suppose the only question now is how we want to go down? Those doors to the inside no doubt lead to some stairs, and a fair bit of trouble, I imagine."

[sblock=OOC]SK, Tamarie handed me a bow from the skellies. Is it a longbow or a short bow?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB: *+6 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+6, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Nov 12, 2014)

Devlin steps up beside the dwarf and peeks over the wall as he helps pull their comrade over. "Sure does look heavy," he replies as the dwarf struggles with the weight.

[sblock=ooc] Sorry on the delay for my posting, have had a lot of traveling to do due to family and such so been quit busy. Should be good now though. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2014)

Onward!


----------



## Aura (Nov 17, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"So… we have the trap door on the tower on the opposite side, and the front door, right?" Tamarie asks, a bit of wavering uncertainty in her voice. She reaches up and clears some hair from her face, a sign of annoyance creeping over her face.


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

At last at the top with the others, Yosephus looks around. "Which way shall we go?" He pulls the shield from his back and once again seems ready. "Have the skeletons been thoroughly searched?"

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Nov 20, 2014)

Going through his books and making a few notes as he examines the undead skeletons, he looks up and responds to Tamarie. "Sadly all I saw in the trap door on the other side was some rotted looking stairs we could go down. I say we try out a couple of these other doors and see if we can get in that way. " He places the book inside his jacket pocket and double checks his viles and admixtures to be sure everything is in its place.

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus strides back south towards the doors and then points to the west door. "Shall we try the west door, first?"

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2014)

"Whatever door! I'm starving already, let's get this over with." The dwarf complains, striding to the west door.


----------



## Aura (Nov 20, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Looking at the stonework for a moment, the half-elven woman is startled and responds, "Ah, yes, west door is fine. Oh, and we recovered the bows and arrows from the skeletons, Yosephus. Turns out, they are easy to search." Tamarie makes sure to keep up with the group as they head to the door.


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus is about to reach for the door when he suddenly stops and pulls his hand away. "Can any one check for traps? I would hate to be on the receiving end of a trap if it can be avoided."

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 28, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Traps?" Tamarie reiterates, "No idea how they work, sorry. Other than perhaps a pit with a false floor over it--you just poke at that with a pole or something, right?" The woman shrugs, having run out of words on the subject. Looking the build of the fortress over some more, "Was this built by Venzans, or someone before even them? Hmmm..."

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2014)

"Hm..." The dwarf mutters, leaning against a wall and passing his hand over its surface. 

Perception to notice something odd on the stones (AKA traps): [roll0]
Knowledge History: [roll1]
Knowledge Engineering: [roll2]


----------



## Halivar (Dec 2, 2014)

Darvus watches the gaggle at the trap door and tries to stay out of the way as best he can. His sword remains unsheathed, however; there are no doubt more dangers here.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB: *+6 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+6, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 3, 2014)

[sblock=Confused]Is the 'west' door the trap door on the top of one of the towers? And are we there, now considering it?[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 3, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Confused]Is the 'west' door the trap door on the top of one of the towers? And are we there, now considering it?[/sblock]




[sblock=Clarification]I was referring to the door at K-16 when I was posting.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 4, 2014)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie makes sure to stand back from the door as others examine it, taking a moment to look down into the courtyard to assess if the group has drawn any attention. She does her best to conceal her presence from any potential observers below, only showing as much as herself as necessary to see.

[sblock=Door]Oh, I didn't see it on the map there. That changes everything. Thanks for the clarification.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus waits for the dwarf to examine the area before asking his question. "What do you make of it, Muzdum?"

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Dec 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Anyone seen SK around? It's almost two months since he posted here.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2014)

*OOC:*


SK is around, but RL is kickin' his butt.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2014)

*OOC:*


I have the adventure outline and have requested the map file from SK. Either way, I can easily recreate the maps if necessary. I can take this one completely over, however everyone has to follow my rules as DM. Latest version are posted in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?375812-LPF-Veiled-Antics

That means Avatars & mini-stats are mandatory in IC posts.


----------



## Aura (Dec 31, 2014)

[sblock=Rules]Read and reviewed. Fortunately, I'm already conforming to them, so no problems.

For those that aren't used to stat blocks and avatars, feel free to steal from others to make assembling your stuff a little easier. (Click 'Reply With Quote' of the post that contains formatting, etc, you'd like to model, copy and paste into a text editor, then cancel the reply.)

Thanks for looking into this for us, pm. For two of our players, it is their only LPF character.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2015)

As you bunched up in front of the double doors, you could readily tell that it opened inward away from you and it was of sturdy wood, reinforced with iron bands. Muzdum did not see anything special about the stone work, and at first glance did not think there were any traps.

To report, the dwarf (NPC’d) shook his head, “Nuthin. Not even locked.”

[sblock=GM Notes]Let’s just call that bow a regular Longbow Darvas received from the skellies.

Btw, minimum DC on Perception for traps is DC20. If you don’t beat that, either roll again or assume you don’t find anything.[/sblock][sblock=Map]Notes:
1. You are on the second floor, the black areas are unexplored on your level.
2. You can see the roof of the first floor in some places
3. North the left side of the map, 1sq=5ft





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
19/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 575r

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 0/4
* Devlin: Bombs 0/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 1/7, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus nods to the others and the he carefully opens the door and peers into the room.

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 6, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
As Yosephus opens the door, the cloaked woman begins to softly sing a song not unlike a children's religious song. Her free hand draws the symbol of Cortesia in the air, made of flickering light, and then draws it into a point source and sets it on the pommel of her dagger. Her dagger glows steadily, forming a halo of light at her hip.

[sblock=Action]Cast light, place on dagger pommel.

I just realized I did essentially the same thing in two different games. Meh.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

When the cleric touched the door, gripping the metal handle to press down on the level that would unlatch the catch to open it there was crackling pop! Sizzling energy traveled through Yosepheus’s hand and burned his flesh.

He jerked his hand away in pain before the door could be opened.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. You are on the second floor, the black areas are unexplored on your level.
2. You can see the roof of the first floor in some places
3. North the left side of the map, 1sq=5ft






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Yosephus set off trap, took 7 electrical damage. Everyone received 160XP.

Party Status: 
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
12/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 575r ~ Dagger in hand

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 0/4
* Devlin: Bombs 0/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 1/7, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: 
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]As we move forward, please provide grid coordinates when you move. The latest map only has where I think you all might be standing when I took over. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 7, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Yosephus!" Tamarie exclaimes, a look of concern on her face as she starts to step in his direction. She notices the odd smell in the air from the electrical discharge and pauses momentairly...

[sblock=Action]None yet. I'm not sure if I have action available again (others have not yet gone), so I thought I'd throw a little IC in as well as clarifying the intent of my last action.

Previous Action Clarification: I was trying to communicate that Tamarie was holding her crossbow with her left hand, casting Light (BTW: Duration = 10 minutes) with her right hand, then touching the pommel of her dagger while still in it's scabbard, producing a light source about waist high. Is that ok?

PS: I assumed no movement as part of that action, although I wasn't clear in stating I was staying in the same square--sorry about that.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 6/7 (Darvus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus quickly pulls back his hand and shakes it as if the action would help the pain. He then turns to the others. "I think I will allow someone else a chance to open doors." He backs away from the door and glance over to the others expectantly.

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 19/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 12, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Moving up to Yosephus, Tamarie's cloak falls revealing her long, dark locks. In the shade between buildings, the light catches her just right, betraying an almost feral appearance as her amber eyes connect with the injured man. "Here, let me see that," she begins, chanting a clear song in Celestial as she traces out symbols of Amenthia and Cortesia in the air. Despite the abbreviated and disjointed prose, her hand erupts into flame and she reaches out to take Yosephus' hand, the fire arcing between them even before contact. After passing over his body in a temporary aura, it abates. "There, does that feel better?" she asks, observing his hand to be still quite injured.

[sblock=Actions]OK, I'm assuming it's reasonable to include action with my post now. Move to P33, speak, Cast Heavenly Fire on Yosephus:Heavenly Fire on Yosephus: 1D4 = [1] = 1
Wooo 1 point. Maybe it feels a little better![/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2015)

OOC: Reporting in from vacations, will try to fix up a ministat block and an avatar. Somehow, however, I'm not able to attack avatars embedded in the post anymore...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2015)

[sblock=ministat block?] How's this for a ministat block?

Combat info:
Initiative: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
Speed:  20'
Defences
HP: 39  ,  AC: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
AC touch 12, FF 18
Fort: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
Will: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
Ref: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

Attacks
Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

Good skills:
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

Noteworthy stuff:
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2015)

[sblock=GM Note] 







Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Reporting in from vacations, will try to fix up a ministat block and an avatar. Somehow, however, I'm not able to attack avatars embedded in the post anymore...



Welcome back. 

Here is the link to use the  BBCode: [url]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/perrinmiller/Living%20Pathfinder/Muzdum_zpsaaea3a42.jpg[/url]
I just put him in my LPF folder of pictures for you to use.

[QUOTE="Voda Vosa, post: 6494024, member: 51271"]How's this for a ministat block? [/QUOTE]Actually, if you use Donall as a template from our Resurrection game, you would be exactly what I am looking for. Mostly it is to track the dynamic stuff that can change.  From a GM perspective, all I need is the following:

Link to the character sheet
ACs & CMD
Saves
HP Total & then Current HP
Weapon in hand
Spells & Abilities Uses Remaining
Conditions in effect

The link to the sheet allows quick reference for over 50% of the things you put in your version. Some GMs like Initiative and Senses included.

 [MENTION=6775111]resrick[/MENTION] & [MENTION=9327]Halivar[/MENTION]; are you still with us?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2015)

*
"Don'tcha tell me we ain't got no trapper wit us!"* protests the dwarf, spitting to his right, and cursing his fate.

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 14, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Hokay, then, I won't tell you," Tamarie begins in her typical melodic voice. Shifting mid-sentence to Muzdum's gruff style, she finishes with, "we ain't got no trapper wit us." Flashing a smile that could be described as sardonic, she thinks a moment, biting her lip.

"More seriously," she reverts back to her own style, "I could maybe see a magical trap, depending on the type. Maybe."


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jan 14, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Yes! I'm still here! I'm currently neck deep in tax season (work for a tax prep), so I don't get much free time. A couple times a week I do get off work before bed time, so I will read up and update ASAP.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2015)

*
"Hmp!"* protests the dwarf at the imitation* "Well I think I can spot an odd floor tile if I put myself to it, lets hope there ain't much more traps ahead, lets move on."* he declares after some thought.
_
Perception to detect traps related to the stonework: +3_

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus nods to the dwarf. "I will follow you, Muzdum!"

[sblock=Position]P-34 is his current position since he backed away from the door.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 13/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: OFF
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 16, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Following one Celestial chorus with the next, Tamarie traces out the symbol of Sapo, Venza's god of knowledge, into the air as she sings. At the completion of the song, the symbol lingers for just a moment before fading. Upon completion, she looks at the door again, albeit more closely, this time. "Hmmm."

[sblock=Action]Cast Detect Magic. Examine door to see if the magical trap that shocked Yosephus is still there. Stay in P-33.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tailspinner]Your picture linking is not resolving for me. I just get a ? graphic. I'm not sure the cause.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2015)

Whatever magical trap that discharged the electricity into Yosephus must have dissipated while you talked about it.  Tamarie could not see any magical auras on the door. She also noted the longbow from the skeleton was mundane as well.

Opening the door revealed what looked like a bedroom inside, probably for someone important originally when the place was built.  There were no immediate threats clearly visible.

To the left and right were walk-in closets with their doors ajar. Up ahead there was a bed barely visible and some book shelves on the far wall. From the hallway you could not see the far corners of the chamber.

The closets had no illumination sources. The bedroom area had two narrow windows to let in some daylight. But the was also a flickering light as from a flame, the actual source farther inside and not within view.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. You are on the second floor, the black areas are unexplored on your level.
2. You can see the roof of the first floor in some places
3. North the left side of the map, 1sq=5ft





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
13/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 570r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 0/4
* Devlin: Bombs 0/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 2/7, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 16, 2015)

Muzdum advances a few steps into the room, holding his axe at the ready. His populated eyebrows wave as his eyes dart from corner to corner.

OOC: Advancing to T33.


----------



## resrick (Jan 17, 2015)

As Devlin finishes looking over his notes, he realizes the rest have gone ahead of him and rushes to catch up. Under his breathe he mumbles to himself a little,"I wish I had a few more minutes to study that trap before we went barging in. Could have been a fascinating find for my research." No one seems to care about the mumbling as he comes through the door noticing the room for the first time.

[sblock=ooc] Sorry on the lateness of my arrival. I thought this adventure had fallen apart and just noticed the messages and such. Should be good to go from here on in and thanks Perrinmiller for taking the reigns.

Also, are those torches outside andif so can I grab one so we can get a little more light inside? [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jan 18, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Hey guys, Invisible Castle is giving me fits. I can't log in, and I'm not sure my previous rolls were even logged in. Is anyone successfully using it? Trying to log in and even trying to reset the password just takes me back to the log in page! As soon as I can get this straightened out I can jump back in. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 18, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
As the group moves through the open door, Tamarie begins to step in the same direction, but then stops herself. Turning back to the closed door, she stares, somewhat vacantly, at the portal. She speaks as she does, her back to the group, "Assuming you could see it, Devlin... it may have been nice if we'd looked before it went off." She pauses a moment, then continues, "I have little experience with such things."

[sblock=Action]Make sure to examine the closed doors with Detect Magic before continuing with the group.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2015)

Muzdum moved into the room and could see into the closets. No one was present in them as near as he could tell.  The one on his right (North) looked to be used for a makeshift bedroom with a bedroll and some fur blankets on the floor.  He could see a little more of the rest of the bed, but not the source of the flickering light yet.  There appeared to be some grotesque decorations on the wall opposite the entrance.

Delvin notes the torches outside and figures they could take one from a wall sconce to use. But he is too short to actually reach one himself.

Tamarie did not see any magical auras on the other set of double doors.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. You are on the second floor, the black areas are unexplored on your level.
2. You can see the roof of the first floor in some places
3. North the left side of the map, 1sq=5ft





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
13/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 570r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 0/4
* Devlin: Bombs 0/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 2/7, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: 
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]







Halivar said:


> Hey guys, Invisible Castle is giving me fits. I can't log in, and I'm not sure my previous rolls were even logged in. Is anyone successfully using it? Trying to log in and even trying to reset the password just takes me back to the log in page! As soon as I can get this straightened out I can jump back in.



You can just use Coyote Code instead. Invis Castle's outages are really bad for the last month.

There is also a built in roller here at EnWorld too. But it only works upon initial posting I think. You cannot edit a post to add in the roll.

 [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], please follow my rules on Posting format.[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Jan 19, 2015)

Devlin glares at the torch just out of his reach and decides that if the group needs light, one of those more blessed vertically will be will to take hold of the torch. Shrugging and turning away, he steps towards the door to examine it further. "I do not have the same mastery of the arcane arts as you do my lady, but I will certainly take a look for more mundane traps. 

Devlin pushes his glasses slightly farther onto his face as he begins examining the door for any signs of malicious intent.

[sblock=Perception for Traps (if that is correct)] move to P35 and 1d20+7=17 [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2015)

Frowning his populated eyebrows, the dwarf presses onward towards the room, with his guard up. The grotesque adorns didn't help to build trust in the dwarf.

_(advancing to V 33)_
[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 20, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Turning from the other set of double doors, Tamarie summarizes, "I don't see any magics on either the open or the closed doors. However, I have no idea what the spell that hurt Yosephus looked like before it went off, either."

The magical song weaver looks like she is about to step into the room when she sees Devlin glaring upward. Stepping up, she takes the torch from the sconce and offers it to him, putting it within easy reach. She looks at him, but says doesn't elaborate.

[sblock=Action]Move to Q-32. Take torch from sconce and hold it out so that it can be easily taken by Devlin.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)(left), Torch(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus moves into the room as he had said he would and activates his halo to help shed light on their surroundings.

[sblock=Position]Moving to T-34.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 13/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2015)

Devlin did not notice any traps on the doors from his cursory glance over them.

Moving deeper into the bed chamber you saw a flickering candle on a table providing some extra illumination to the dim room. It had hardly burned down very far, clear evidence the room was likely occupied within the last quarter hour.

Hanging the wall was some grotesque sculpture like ornaments made from bones, likely human or humanoid.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. You are on the second floor, the black areas are unexplored on your level.
2. You can see the roof of the first floor in some places
3. North the left side of the map, 1sq=5ft





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
20/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
13/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
..7/7..HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 568r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 0/4
* Devlin: Bombs 0/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 2/7, Spells 1st 1/4
Conditions in effect: 
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Minimum DC on trapfinding is DC20, if you don’t make that at least, assume you detect nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jan 25, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus keeps an eye out by the door, confident that the dwarf can cover the room while he guards the rear. He calls into the room, "Is there a way down?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB: *+6 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+6, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +4, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 26, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
The little halfling scooting off to his next task faster than Tamarie can keep up with, she sighs softly and heads through the door. "I'll have the torch if you want it later, Devlin," she explains, carrying a combination of natural and magical light with her as she begins to examine what the others have already seen.

The grotesque decorations on the opposite wall get the song weaver's attention. "What the," Tamarie begins, her voice trailing off. She looks at it, with a puzzled look on her face. "Is that of arcane origin... or divine... or neither. Not sure." Continuing in a much lower voice, "Shouldn't have quit the academy."

[sblock=Actions]Move action: Move to U-33. Carrying a loaded crossbow in one hand and a lit torch in the other.

Tamarie is trying to see if the grotesque decor is anything more than just disgusting, in terms of arcane or divine significance. Threw down both an Aracana (result 8) and Religion (result 9, untrained, max DC 10) check. Didn't do so well:
Kn Arcane and Kn Religion on grotesque decor: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: +0 CMD: 12

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 3/4
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 19/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded, left hand), torch(lit, right hand)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons, torch(lit)
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus moves into the right closet and begins doing a thorough search of the area.

[sblock=Position & Action]Moving to T-31 and taking 20 on a perception check for a 23.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 13/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2015)

Tamarie did not recognize anything of significance about the grotesque wall decorations.

Yosephus had only begun his search and had yet to find anything when the doors Darvus and Devlin were guarding burst open. The room beyond was some sort of living and gathering area with a table to eat from.





Getting the drop on your rear guard a half dozen kobold warriors swarmed out!

The carried light crossbows and maces, wearing leather armor.

A few fired crossbows and then closed in. Others drew maces and moved to surround the two on rear guard duty.  Devlin evaded a crossbow bolt and a mace.  Darvus took a crossbow bolt, but managed to deflect the other warrior's mace. The wound barely broke teh skin, his armor stopping the worst of it.

The last two kobolds moved on past, firing crossbow bolts at the aasimar and the sorceress. But took flesh wounds from the small bolts.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware
K1 & K3 missed Devlin
K2 hit Darvus 4 dmg
K4 missed Darvus
K5 hit Yosephus 6 dmg
K6 hit Tamarie 5 dmg

*Initiative:*
Kobolds 
You Guys

Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
07/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ bomb in hand
07/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 566r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 0/4
* Devlin: Bombs 0/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 2/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None

Enemy Status:
K1  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K2  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K3  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K4  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K5  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K6  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Tamarie needs to level up ASAP. Assumed real HP are 12.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Jan 30, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






From his current vantage point, Darvus is unable to see the dire straits Yosephus and Tamarie are in. Instead he focuses on getting to Devlin's aid, but his way has been cut off! Darvus brings his falchion to bear on the kobolds facing him as he swings in a wide arc, chopping down the vile creatures in a spray of blood and gore.

[sblock=Rolls]
Cleaving w/ Power Attack: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17

Power attack damage: 2D4+9 = [3, 4]+9 = 16

2nd Cleave w/ Power Attack: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18

2nd Cleave w/ Power Attack Damage: 2D4+9 = [1, 2]+9 = 12

[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I had to switch to CoyoteCode, as Invisible Castle won't even bring up rolls by character for me anymore. CoyoteCode seems to be working really well, so I will stick with that for the duration.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 16/20
*CMB: *+6 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+6, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +5, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 31, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Wincing in pain from the kobold's crossbow shot, the songweaver stepped away from the onrushing reptilians and dropped the lit torch onto the flagstone floor behind her. Bringing her crossbow to her shoulder, Tamarie fired a bolt in return. However, the small, fast moving enemy easily side-stepped her attack, and the bolt clattered noisily in the opposite chamber. "Muzdum, monsters!" she warned as she worked on reloading her weapon.

[sblock=Combat actions]No action: Step to V-34
Free action: Drop torch into W-33
Standard action: Attack K-5 with Light Crossbow (miss)
Move action: Reload Light Crossbow

Round 1 Lt Crossbow attack on K5: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13
1D8 = [2] = 2

Notes:
(1) There is a red thing in the square Tamarie is moving to. No idea what it is, I'll just  have to take my chances.
(2) Working on level-up, assumed +1 BAB for crossbow attack.
(3) The floors seem stone, but if they are flammable Tamarie won't drop the torch/get to attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 5/7 (Darvus,Yosephus)
Bolts remaining: 18/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2015)

[sblock=GM Notes]No worries, Coyote Code is okay. I have taken to rolling at MW myself, but I would not ask anyone to do that.  There is also a built in roller here now. It is trickier to use, and you cannot add in new rolls on editing.

I inherited a bunch of little things on that map. The only items you need worry about in the bedroom for terrain purposes are the bed at V35/W36, the chair at V32, and the table at X30.

The floor is stone, so no worries on dropping the torch.[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Feb 1, 2015)

A small yip escapes Devlins lips as the crossbow bolts slip past him. Under his breath he thanks the gods for his small stature and attempts to run away quickly from the Kobold attempting to take a stab at him.

[sblock=actions] 
Move=Q38 (Im guessing he will get a free swing at me?)
Action=Throw bomb at face of K4  1d20+7=13
Damage=1d6+3=8
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 7/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Sling - Loaded 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus stays where he is and casts a spell of healing upon himself.

[sblock=Action]Casting CLW on self Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2=7).[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 14/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2015)

*
"Finally, something excitin' to do! Outta the way lass, drunk dwarf coming' through!"* the dwarf says, eagerly joining the melee. He sees the edge of Darvus' falichon chop away at the kobolds, and laughs in delight. *"Darvus laddie, that was one hell'ofa cut! Well done!* So excited he is that his first swing goes over the kobold's head. *"Fer my grandpapa's beard!"* he exclaims frustrated.

_(advancing to t 33 through Tamarie and then attacking and missing. Not sure if Tunnel fighter bonus applies here. Either way its a big miss, but I think I got Tamarie and Yosephus covered.)_
[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2015)

The combat evolved into a general melee with rest of the kobold tossing down crossbows in favor of their maces.

Darvus took a blow on his armor, but the metal head glanced off and did no real harm. One charged Devlin and he managed to dodge the wild swing.

The two facing the dwarf drew maces, but could not do much to harm the sturdy dwarf.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]K4 missed AoO on Devlin
K1 missed Darvus
K4 Charged Devlin & Missed
K5 & K6 missed Muzdum

*Initiative:*
Kobolds 
You Guys

Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
07/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 565r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 2/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None

Enemy Status:
K1  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K4  [AC13, Touch 12, CMD11]: 3/11hp; Charged -2AC
K5  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K6  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]@Voda Vosa, please link the rolls, even if you miss. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2015)

*
"Hmp! Ye could improve that clumsy technique creature, I could teach ye."* the dwarf says, *"But then again, ye ain't gonna live through this, so I might as well kill ye now, cur!"* Muzdum then proceeds to chop away at the kobold

_(Attacking K5 with battleaxe:
[roll0]
[roll1])_
[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Feb 3, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus tries to swing wildly at the upcoming kobold, but is unable to connect with the spry little foe. Nevertheless, he uses the attack as cover to position himself closer to his compatriots.

[sblock=Rolls & Actions]
R2: Power attack roll vs K1: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
Take 5 foot step to Q33.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 16/20
*CMB: *+6 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+6, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +5, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 5, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Watching Mudzum charge into the fray, Tamarie relaxes her aim on the kobolds as the melee combatants begin weaving and dodging around. Straightening up, she sings a celestial tune and draws out the holy symbol of Amentia in the air, her body enveloping in fire as she does. When she is done, the wound dealt her by crossbow seems to be healed.

[sblock=Combat]Standard Action: Heavenly Fire (self, 4 points, total now 11)
Round 2 Heavenly Fire self heal: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 18/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus steps up and swings at the closet kobold.

[sblock=Actions & Rolls]Actions: 5-foot step to T-32 and swing at K6 with morningstar.

Rolls: Attack roll (1d20+1=17)
Damage roll (1d8=3)[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 14/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Feb 7, 2015)

As the dust clears from the thrown bomb, Devlin dodges the attack from the Kobold's charge and attempts to pull his dagger and stab it into the the foul beast.

[sblock=actions]
Move=Draw Dagger
Attack K4 = 1d20+3=14 Damage = 1d3+1=4
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
[sblock= Devlin's Journal]
Day 1 - Our journey hasn't yet to begin, but I am all aflutter with excitement. A man named Cratchen has hired us to go to a place near boar's ridge to help put down a few necromancer goblins that seem to have made their home there. Doesn't seem like the last set of adventurers did much good for the place. HE said he wants the place cleaned out completely and I think I have some ideas for that. (Scribbles of a mathematical formula are scribbled along the next couple of lines) Oh, my companions seem to be pretty strong. There is Yoseph, Muzdum, Darvus, and now Tamarie. I'm sure this will be a most exciting adventure thats for sure.

We have run into some most fascinating creatures on our way out of town. They look like a mix between horses and eagles. It seems to me they enjoy playing jokes on would be travelers though because they continue to laugh uncontrollably at our poor clerics misfortune. Note: These creatures would make magnificent mounts if they could be trained properly. I will have to do some research on a potion that would make them more docile. Note 2: I should also figure out what the creatures are called. Maybe some books will show me when we get back from our adventure.

We have finally stopped on our journey to Boar's Ridge, but sadly were unable to find an inn anywhere close by. I guess tonight my little tent will have to suffice. Anyways, the adventure has been pretty boring thus far, but I am excited to finally reach this place very soon. I truly wonder what type of great things we will see once we get there. Note: Do not forget to prepare my Nimble Cat Mutagen and Bomber's Eye/Targeted Bomb Admixture in the morning.
Day 2 – Well we found the hill and decided to camp out for the evening away from the structure, since supposedly skeletons and undead are more powerful at night (what rubbish!). Anyways in the morning we will be going into the structure to see what we can find and to clear it of any vile creatures that decided to take up residence. Note 1: I discovered 2 new concoctions on the way here that I am looking forward to trying. One will allow me to increase my speed exponentially and the other modifies my Mutagen slightly nearly turning me into a beast myself. With a few extra claws and teeth I should be able to do some damage to stuff if it decides to attack me.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2015)

Yosephus banged his morningstar on the door jam of the closet doorway, missing the kobold.






With the kobold charging Devlin, he was exposed and the dagger slipped between his ribs. Between him and Muzdum there were only two kobolds left.

One smashed the little mace into Darvus's hip, badly bruising him. The other stepped up behind him, but was unable to take advantage of the distraction to hit the warrior in the back.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]K1 hit Darvus 4 dmg
K6 flanked and missed Darvus

*Initiative:*
Kobolds 
You Guys

Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 564r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None

Enemy Status:
K1  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
K6  [AC15, Touch 12, CMD11]: 11/11hp; 
[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Feb 8, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus is beginning to feel the effects of his wounds. He tries swinging wildly again, but misses his opponent by a wide margin.

[sblock=Rolls & Actions]
Power attack K1 in P33: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10

5' step to P34.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 12/20
*CMB: *+6 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+6, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +5, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 9, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
With little fanfare, Tamarie steps forward to take a shot on one of the remain kobold warriors. However, the little dragon kind proves hard to hit as he bats and weaves as part of his hand-to-hand contest with Darvus. The bolt clatters ineffectively off the far wall as the song weaver gives a look of disgust over the situation.

[sblock=Combat Actions]No action: 5' step to U-34
Standard action: Lt crossbow attack on Kobold 6 w/penalty for shooting into melee (miss by 2)
Move action: reload light crossbow

Round 3 Lt Crossbow attack on Kobold 6: 1D20-1 = [14]-1 = 13
1D8 = [8] = 8

I think I've missed every time.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2015)

*
"Hey! Gangin' up on lad! Ashamed ye should be, beasties!"* the dwarf says, then charges the kobold that's giving him his back.

_(Attacking K6 with battleaxe: (should benefit from flanking bonus)
[roll0]
[roll1]_
[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2015)

Possible Critical hit! Rolling for confirmation and extra damage just in case:
Attack (should also benefit from flanking)[roll0]
Damage (x3+1 from tunnel fighter) [roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## resrick (Feb 10, 2015)

Devlin watches as the Kobold fals in front of him and looks up to see the combat playing out around Darvus. He puts away his dagger and begins to prepare a new bomb in case any more attackers should come out.

[sblock=actions]
Move=Put away dagger and prepare new bomb.
Action=Keep a look out and watch the fight between Darvus and the Kobold play out
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus moves and swings at the next (or last) kobold. But his aim is off and he misses.

[sblock=Actions & Rolls]Actions: Moving T-32, T-33, T-34, S-34 and attack K6 if it is still up, otherwise continuing with movement to R-34, Q-34 and attack K1.

Rolls: Attack roll (1d20+1=6)[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 14/19
CMB: +1 CMD: 11

Fort: +5 Reflex: +1 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +10
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2015)

With one of the two remaining kobolds left after the dwarf chopped down the other one, the fight looked to be over. The last kobold pulled away and to moved across the room he came from.  He risked an opening from the warrior with the falchion.

Darvus made him pay for it and cut him down.

The battle was over.









*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]K1 withdrew and provoked AoO
Darvus did 15 dmg and KIA'd K1
Combat over, awarded 240XP each

Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 564r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Everyone but Tamarie leveled up today.
Yosephus, Darvus, and Devlin at 3413
Muzdum at 6143[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2015)

*
"Beasties..."* the dwarf says, chuckling. *"When will they learn?"* He went over the corpses to search for any valuables or clues.

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2015)

The kobolds' weapons were nothing special, not even exceptional quality. Same with their armor.

The only had a few gold and silver coins in their pockets. No clues.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 564r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Vender trash only.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 15, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Bringing her crossbow to her shoulder to shoot again, keen elven eyes sight down the length of the crossbow too slowly to make a shot as the last of the kobolds ducks out of Tamarie's field of vision. Leaving the weapon loaded, the sorceress steps back to pick up the burning torch, giving herself a second light source.

"I'd be more concerned with where the one that fled went, rather than what the fallen had," the half-elf comments, brushing aside a rogue lock nonchalantly. "He could be rousing a larger force right now; we may want to move."

[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded, left), Torch(lit, right)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Feb 15, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






"We need to check the other room," says Darvus. He presses a hand against his chest and gasps as his bruised ribs begin to heal. He grips his falchion in both hands and moves into the room to the north.
[sblock=Rolls & Actions]
Lay on Hands #1: 1D6 = [4] = 4

Move to K34 and observe the two side rooms.
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Aura, I think you may be referring to the last kobold that I AoO'd to death. I don't think any got away, did they?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 25/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1
*Lay on Hands:* 3/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Feb 16, 2015)

As the last of the Kobolds falls to Darvus's Falchion, Devlin puts away his bomb and begans to rumage through the remains of the Kobold at his feet.

"I will take a look in the room these Kobolds came from if you would be so kind as to accompany me Darvus. Would hate for one to possibly be hiding in a closet and decide a loan Halfling Alchemist walking around would be a good target to punch holes in," he says as he steps into the room and begins looking for clues and supplies.

[sblock=Actions] Will search around room 10 to see what can be found [/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +1

Perception: +7
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 17, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
A look of worry washing over her freckled face, Tamarie follows Darvus and Devlin into the room from which the kobolds attacked. Sharp elven eyes pierce the gloom produced by inadequate lighting as she maintains herself in a state of readiness.

[sblock=Action and Note to Halivar]Move to N-32.

Yep, you're right, the last kobold died. But I don't want to do a ret-con, so I'm just going with Tamarie's perception of the world, on this one issue, anyway, simply being inaccurate.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2015)

You moved from the bedroom chamber into what looked like a common area for servants or guards. To the left was a small kitchen that the kobolds had left quite a mess in their use.  The main room was testament to the horrible cooking as their half-eaten meal adorned the table.

The furniture was not sized for small creatures though, indicative that they kobolds were probably not what the builders had in mind.

To the right there was a stairwell leading to the floor below, making a hairpin turn clockwise.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 564r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]@voda vosa, you need to get your leveling done ASAP so it can be approved[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2015)

*
Muzdum advances towards the others, not going past Yosephus, the cleric had shown to be bland in some aspects, as for instance, physical integrity. He doesn't want his band-aid source go flat.

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

Combat info:
Initiative: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
Speed:  20'
Defences
HP: 39/39  ,  AC: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
AC touch 12, FF 18
Fort: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
Will: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
Ref: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

Attacks
In hand Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

Good skills:
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

Noteworthy stuff:
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus moves into the room with the others to help shed light on the surroundings.

[sblock=Actions]Moving to L-33.[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 21/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 21, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Dropping the torch on her way to the kitchen, Tamarie steps in the doorway, crossbow at her shoulder and ready. She eyes potential hiding spots the magical light on her dagger's pommel illuminates the chamber. "Careful, they could be in the smallest spaces..." The tension in the sorceress' words are clear as she continues her search.

[sblock=Actions]move to: K-28
drop torch in J-31 (free action) along the way
reserve action: crossbow attack if any threats spotted[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Feb 24, 2015)

Darvus stays close to Tamarie as she enters the kitchen.
[sblock=Rolls & Actions]
Move to K30 and ready an action to attack any ambushers.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 25/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1
*Lay on Hands:* 3/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2015)

The kitchen was clear of any ambushing kobolds or animated kitchen knives. It was only untidy and cluttered.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 564r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2015)

*
Muzdum relaxes and points at the stairs with his weapon. "Should we take the stairs lads?"

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

Combat info:
Initiative: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
Speed:  20'
Defences
HP: 39/39  ,  AC: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
AC touch 12, FF 18
Fort: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
Will: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
Ref: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

Attacks
In hand Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

Good skills:
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

Noteworthy stuff:
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]*


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
With little explanation or fanfare, Tamarie turns about and makes for the stars, loaded crossbow in hand and an illuminated dagger pommel at her waist. The light oscillates with each stride, providing an odd effect on the wall beside her as she looks down the stairs.

[sblock=Action]Move to J-34. Be ready to shoot with crossbow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Mar 2, 2015)

"I think the stairs would be a suitable direction to take, presuming that they don't collapse under our weight on the way down"

Devlin motions with a flourish towards the stairs inviting the others to begin the decent first.

[sblock=OOC] I do apologize for not having the extra stuff tacked on with this post. I am currently out of town AND moving so everything has been a bit hectic. Should be back up to running normal by next week. [/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 3, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus wastes no time in the kitchen, and turns to go down the stairs.
[sblock=Rolls & Actions]
Double-move to the stairs and go as far as he can; stopping at darkness if he encounters it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 25/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1
*Lay on Hands:* 3/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2015)

As you all stand around looking at each, wondering if anyone was going to do anything Darvus moved down the stairs alone.  He reached the bend and peered around.  he did not see anyone, but he did not have a good view.

Below there was a crude looking throne and some skulls beside it, in a pile like trophies.  It was not dark.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Map for Darvus]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
16/20 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
14/19 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 562r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/3
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]I kinda want to wrap this up, but you all have to step up your posting frequency and keep things moving.  Pretty soon the dungeon might just be empty and we'll call it quits because this is not really any fun for me when there is so little activity IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 5, 2015)

Darvus continues to make his way down the stairs, but stops at the foot to peer into the room from cover. Since the encounter with the kobolds he has been quite taciturn. His brow is furrowed, and he is focused on danger he knows awaits him ahead.

[sblock=Rolls & Actions]Move to J16 and inspect the room from cover around the corner if possible. If not possible, step out of cover so he can see the room.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 25/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1
*Lay on Hands:* 3/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus follows the paladin down the stairs to provide light.

OOC: I thought I posted this already.

[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 21/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 5, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Holding back on any music, the songweaver sweeps in behind Darvus and turns the corner just a little ahead of him, pointing her crossbow menacingly as the light from the pommel of her dagger illuminates the way ahead. She steps back to the wall to give space for others to pass by with no difficulty.

"Ready, here," Tamarie quietly comments to Darvus, signaling her intent to keep pace with him as the group searches for the accursed kobold spell-casters. "They have to be here, somewhere."

[sblock=Move]Moving to the first square around the corner, K-40, assuming no surprises like 'there's a kobold in that square' or that it's somehow unplayable.[/sblock]
[sblock=Apologies]I'm sometimes a little unsure of when it's cool to post again when not all members have gone, and let that get the better of me. I should have been more pro-active.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2015)

Muzdum follows Darvus closely, "*See anything lad?"*

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2015)

Reaching the bottom of the stairs, Darvus still doesn't see anyone as more of the large room is visible. It was a large square chamber with a wide corridor leading towards the front entrance of the building. There were 4 support columns to hold up the ceiling.

Across there was a set of double doors, with one half open to reveal an ante-chamber or something. On the near wall was another set of closed double-doors as well.

As the others came down, they too could see the crude looking throne and some skulls beside it, in a pile like trophies.  It was not dark.

[sblock=Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
25/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
21/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
26/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
11/12 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 562r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 0/3
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/5
Conditions in effect: None
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Remember that all level-ups need to be finished. Tamarie just reached 3rd level on 28 Feb too (3305XP). [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], you need approvals on Muzdum for both level 3 & level 4 now.

Also provide grid coordinates when moving. Or provide a square reference in relation to another character (i.e. 1 sq behind __)[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 7, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus glances quickly around the room, and keeping low, scurried into a better vantage point for the two exits. His movements are almost comical, as his "sneaky" movement is a jarring clang of metal plates.

[sblock=Rolls & Actions]Move to L11, and visually inspect the corridor to the south and what he can see through the open door gap to the west.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 25/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1
*Lay on Hands:* 3/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yosephus follows after Darvus into the room looking to the south.

[sblock=Actions]Moving to N-12.[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 21/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 5/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2015)

Muzdum chuckles, "*Promising!"* he states with an appreciative look at the skull adorned throne. He then follows suit after Dravus *"Perhaps ye should let me take the lead lad, I can take a couple more punches than ye."*

[sblock=Muzdum Blackrock]

Full sheet

*Combat info:*
*Initiative*: +4 (+2 in tunnels)
*Speed*:  20'
_*Defences*_
*HP*: *39*/39  ,  *AC*: 22 (+4 vs giants) 
*AC **touch *12, *FF *18
*Fort*: +6 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*Will*: +2 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities +2 vs. Fear) 
*Ref*: +3 (+2 vs. Poisons, Spells & Spell-like abilities)
*CMB*: +6 *CMD*: 18 (+4 vs Bull rush/trips on solid ground) 

*Attacks*
_In hand _Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +6 Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3, 
Throwing Axe: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Throw, 10' range incr.

*Good skills:*
Appraise                +6;    Climb                  +4;  Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +5;  Knowledge (Engnrng)    +5;    Knowledge (History)    +3;    Profession (Smith  )   +6;    Survival               +5;    Swim                   +4.  

*Noteworthy stuff:*
Quickdraw: Draw weapon as a free action
Combat reflexes:  additional AoO
Hatred: +1 dmg to criticals when underground; +1 attk vs. orcs & goblinoids
Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus to Perception to notice unusual features in stonework
Darkvision: 60' vision in total darkness
Tunnel Fighter: +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (dmg multiplied)
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Mar 8, 2015)

Devlin continues to follow his allies into the antechamber with a bomb in hand ready at a moments notice. As the others spread into the room he hugs the wall nearest the throne side and attempts to hide in the shadows from any lingering eyes.

[sblock=actions] Attempt to be sneaky, but more or less failing down the stairs in his attempt at it. _: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
 
Will stay 1 square behind Tamarie as we make our way off the stairs and stick to the wall on the throne side as far as I can go.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=ooc] Finally moved an everything so have access back to a computer so this should go a lot faster for me posting. Once again, I apologize for the delays on my end [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 9, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Sweeping in behind the two warriors, Tamarie adds with a  bit of concern in her voice, "Be careful, Muzdum. It's not the punching, it's the magic. Icky nasty necro stuff, or so the old man said..." She lets the thought trail off as she scans the exits for any motion coming from any one of those. Pensively biting her lip, she keeps her finger off the trigger of her crossbow. "They've gotta be here, somewhere," she adds, under her breath.

[sblock=Move]Move to K-13, ready to shoot (if it matters, usually it just defaults to an init roll).
PS: Working on level-up tonight.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/12
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/5
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2015)

*"Hah! No cold necro stuff can get through my armor, and even if it did, it goy a couple inches of fat to get through before hitting my stone hard liver."* the dwarf replied cheerfully.


----------



## Aura (Mar 12, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"I hope so, Muzdum... for your sake," the sorceress concludes, with a certain note of uncertainty in her naturally melodic voice. Taking in the room and the choices of a way out, she gestures in the way of the larger opening with no doors attached. "That way, next... barring no surprises?"

[sblock=Move Again?]Should we be moving again, PM, or waiting for an update?[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 5/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2015)

[sblock=GM Note]Sorry, I am waiting on Voda Vosa to finish updating his character sheet so we can approve his leveling to 3rd and 4th. After that I will be looking at updating.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2015)

[sblock=GM Note]I am heading out of town tomorrow morning and flying back stateside for about 4 days. I will have some WiFi access at the hotels, but probably not during the day. I will not be able to do a GM update though. [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]; we are still waiting on you to finish leveling up.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2015)

Muzdum thought he heard a noise upstairs and gestured that he would go check it out, murmuring that he would be right back.  He left the four of you to continue looking into the grotesque throne room.

As you explored, the hallway ahead appeared to end in double doors. But once you were in the room, the doors to either side flung open.








From the doors to the antechamber to the west, a kobold that was unarmored and carrying a staff was directing three skeletons to attack you.





Appearing from the doors to the eastern antechamber was a strange creature. It was bipedal and somewhat humanoid. It had a bull-like head with sharp horns capable of goring someone. It carried a lucerne hammer in hand. But there was a faint outline of translucent hide allowing you to see a small shape within the creature too.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]They moved in Surprise Round
C1 has Reach

Initiative:
You guys
Bad Guys

Party Status: 
25/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ falchion in hand
21/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
26/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger, bomb
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 561r ~ Crossbow

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 1/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 0/3
* Devlin: Bombs 1/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/6
Conditions in effect: None

*Enemy Status:*

```
Kobold 1   [AC16, Touch 12, CMD12]: 16/16hp
Creature   [AC17, Touch 11, CMD18]: 35/35hp
Skeleton 1 [AC16, Touch 12, CMD14, DR5/Bludgeon]: 6/6hp
Skeleton 2 [AC16, Touch 12, CMD14, DR5/Bludgeon]: 6/6hp
Skeleton 3 [AC16, Touch 12, CMD14, DR5/Bludgeon]: 6/6hp
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Rather than NPC Muzdum, I opted to just remove him from the battle entirely. I think Voda Vosa has some RL getting in the way as he posted something to that effect in another game before I went out of town.

Resuming to wrap this up.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus moves next to Darvus and channels energy trying to harm the skeletons.

[sblock=Actions]Moving to M-11. Channel energy to harm undead (2d6=5) Will save DC 14 for half[/sblock]
[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 21/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 4/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 30, 2015)

Darvus does a double-take as both ends of the room explode. The skeletons and robed figure are distressing, but the close proximity of the tall figure to Devlin is even more alarming. "Yosephus!" he cries, "Take out those skeletons! I'll handle the beast, whatever it be!" He brings his falchion to bear, and charges.

[sblock=Rolls & Actions]As a swift action, _smite evil_ against the creature and charge to L15. I don't know if the smite will effective against this creature yet.
Charge w/ falchion (+2 atk, -2 AC): 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
 (27 if smite is effective)
I screwed up the damage on the next roll, so I followed it with corrected math based on the roll:
Falchion damage against creature: 2D4+9 = [3, 1]+9 = 13
 (*10*, 16 if smite is effective)
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Thanks for your patience, perrinmiller, and for picking up the game to help us finish it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* 25/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 1/1
*Lay on Hands:* 3/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Mar 31, 2015)

As the door near Devlin bursts open, the little halfling nearly jumps out of his robe in shock at the grotesque beast bursting through. After the initial shock wears off, he becomes more intrigued by what he sees inside the monstrosity.

"What a fascinating beast" Devlin cries as he turns his attention for the moment to the skeletons getting in his way of studying the creature m ore closely. "You lot, not so much," he says as he tosses the bomb towards the unsuspecting undead.

[sblock=actions]
Move to O13
Toss Bomb at S2: to hit 1d20+7=11 Damage: 2d6+3=9 and 5 for splash.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
With the enemies bursting in from both sides, the young sorceress moves away from the bestial creature and lines up on the kobold leading the skeletal charge. Immediately leading into an angelic song, she traces out the head and ears of Hinotheus, the wolf. Immediately after, two fiery darts appear and hunt down their target, zipping inerrantly towards the foul kobold.

[sblock=Action]Move action: Move to M-10.
Standard Action: Cast Magic Missile, target is kobold caster, damage is 6 pts barring any special defenses (shield).
R1 Magic Missile on K1: 2D4+2 = [3, 1]+2 = 6[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 4/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2015)

Between the holy energy and the bomb, the three skeletons are blown to pieces.  





The kobold spell caster was still on his feet though and conjured a sphere of flames on top of Tamarie. Then he shut the door in front of him.





Charging in, Darvus was exposed to the longer reach of the bull-headed creature's polearm and suffered it slamming into his arm as he made it inside its reach. The smiting appeared to hurt the creature as well. After missing trying to gut the paladin with its horns, it stepped back and felled the warrior with its own mighty blow from the lucerne hammer.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]S1-S3 destroyed
C1 has Reach, 10 dmg Darvus with AoO, Smite Evil was effective
K1 cast Flaming Sphere, 10 dmg Fire on Tamarie (Ref DC14 to negate), then shut one of the doors
C1 Missed Gore, then 5ft step and hit Darvus for 17 dmg; Roll to Stabilize

Initiative:
You guys
Bad Guys

Party Status: 
-2/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ Prone and Dying
21/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
26/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger, bomb
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 561r ~ Crossbow; Poss 10dmg Fire

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 0/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 0/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 0/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 1/6
Conditions in effect: None

*Enemy Status:*

```
Kobold 1   [AC16, Touch 12, CMD12]: 05/16hp
Creature   [AC17, Touch 11, CMD18]: 19/35hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Thinking quickly Yosephus moves to Darvus and casts a healing spell upon the fallen paladin.

[sblock=Actions]Moving to M-14. Casting Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3=7)[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 21/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 4/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (Domain)
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Mar 31, 2015)

[sblock=Question for DM]Should I act as though Yosephus's heal was effective this turn, or should I roll a death save for this turn and see how you adjudicate this round?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
In an uncharacteristic display of athleticism, Tamarie rolls out of the way of the blazing rolling fire ball and moves towards the edge of the room in an attempt to get a shot in on the magically-talented kobold. Spying him through the opening in the other door, she calls upon the power of Hinotheus once again, bringing to life two orange flickering darts that spring through the open door, seeking their target like magical bloodhounds. 

[sblock=Combat Stuff]OK, in order. Saving throw (20). Whew (10 damage is a lot for me):
R2 DC14 Ref Save vs Ball of Fire 10pts: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20

Move Action: Move to K-8
Standard Action: Cast Magic Missile on K-1 (9 pts). I think he has partial cover, but I'm thinking it doesn't matter against this particular spell. I hope so, the minotaur-thing is dynamite and we need be done with the caster:
R2 Magic Missile on K1: 2D4+2 = [4, 3]+2 = 9
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13


Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2


First Level spells remaining: 3/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20


Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2015)

[sblock=Answer from DM]







Halivar said:


> Should I act as though Yosephus's heal was effective this turn, or should I roll a death save for this turn and see how you adjudicate this round?



Yes, the healing takes place this round and Darvus no longer needs to roll for Stabilization. Darvus is prone and conscious at 5hp. He lost his weapon from his hands unless he passes a DC15 Constitution Check (my own personal house rule).[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 2, 2015)

*Darvus Andar, Paladin of Helerion*






Darvus sparks awake and sees the lucene hammer still looming over him. He tries to grip his falchion, but it is no longer in his hands. Quickly, he presses a hand against his bruised chest to heal himself further as he scrambles to get away from the creature.

[sblock=Rolls & Actions]Constitution check to hold on to falchion: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8
Alas, no heroics this round. I'll have to pick up the falchion later.

Lay on hands #2: 1D6 = [6] = 6

Full-round action to withdraw to (hopefully) cover at K15. Now, the PRD doesn't say if Withdraw trumps the AoO that crawling provokes. If you say it does not, my AC against the creature is 15 (-4 prone, +3 target of smite).

Yikes, not how I wanted the round to go. I was going to try some move-action+draw + 5-foot-step + attack nonsense, but there were too many rulings to make and I don't want to cheese it. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Darvus Andar*
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 11 touch)
*HP:* *11*/29
*CMB: *+7 *CMD:* 18 
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* -1
*Initiative:* +1

*Smite Evil:* 0/1
*Lay on Hands:* 2/4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion (+7, x2, 2d4+6) [Power Attack +6, x2, 2d4+9]
*Current Conditions in Effect:* None

*Used Items:*
None
[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 3, 2015)

Seeing his ally fall to the Bull headed monstrosity's attack, Devlin reaches into his pocket and pulls out a shining vial. "Blast it, I was hoping to save this for later." He pops the cork and begins to chug the serum. Before the eyes of his friends, Devlin's shape begins to alter slightly as his hair begins to grow out more, fangs protrude from his upper and lower mouth, and the nails of his hands sharpen into thin points of claws. Slowly his appearance begins to alter to that of the cat image the name of his mutagen so graciously takes after.

"Now lets see the beast slow us down" he says crouching to attack the pray when it comes back through the door.

[sblock=actions] Move (I think) Drink my Mutagen
Action - wait...I think again. 

I may be getting the rules for DnD and such confused on this so if I can have some clarification; I have to use the move action to drink the potion? or is that a free action? if so I will add on a move into the room to go ahead and attack the crazy Minotaur looking thingy. If not...next round then
[/sblock]



[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2015)

The kobold spell caster was out of the fight; dead from the pin-points of magic light that slammed into him again.





Try as he might, Darvus still left himself open to the deadly lucerne hammer. Trying to crawl away only gave him a hard smash on his back that was fatal.

The horned creature stepped to the doorway and swung the polearm at the cleric too and the blunt end slammed into Yosepheus's side, likely breaking a few ribs.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]C1 has Reach, 12 dmg Darvus with AoO
C1 5ft step and hit Yosepheus for 18 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Bad Guys

Party Status: 
-1/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ Prone and Dying
03/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ morningstar
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
26/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger, bomb
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 561r ~ Crossbow; Poss 10dmg Fire

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 2/6
Conditions in effect: None

*Enemy Status:*

```
Creature   [AC17, Touch 11, CMD18]: 19/35hp
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Drinking potions (and mutagen) is a Standard Action in Pathfinder. Pulling the mutagen from his pocket/pouch or wherever is a Move Action.

I looked and could not find anything that allowed a crawling withdraw. I had never thought that was possible before. The consensus appears to be you can withdraw, but crawling would still provoke. What people usually do is go Full Defense and Stand Up or attempt Acrobatics to move out of threatened square.  Or they just attack while prone. [/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 3, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Or they just attack while prone.



Yep, that was going to be my guts n' glory moment, if I'd managed to hold on to my falchion. Alas, as it was I couldn't find a way in the rules to prevent an AoO. I figured withrawal was my only shot. Good suggestion on the full defensive, though; I never used that option before. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 3, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus takes a step back and then casts a healing spell upon himself.

[sblock=Actions]5-foot step to M-13. Losing Silence to spontaneously cast Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3=6) on self[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 9/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 4/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration, Silence
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 4, 2015)

As Darvus crumbles to the ground once more, a slight hiss escapes Devlin's lips as he slowly backs away for the beast. "Blasted thing, if we can only draw him out. I wouldn't want one of my bombs getting Darvus while he is down. Just come a little closer beasty and i will rip you open with my claws and teeth."

[sblock=actions] Move to P10 and wait for the beast to step past Darvus...if he will [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (18 w/ Mutagen Active) (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 (9) Will: +2 (0)

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 6, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Tamarie looks the monstrosity over, a strange look coming over her face, then narrows her eyes as she brings for the hounds again, singing angelic lyrics and tracing the wolf's head in reverence. They almost seem to howl as they streak towards their target, striking unerringly, as if guided by the god himself.

Barely watching the effect once she has completed it, the young sorceress quickly moves south, navigating the bone pile and some uneven floor, to partially hide behind a pillar. She finally stops and peers around it, getting ready to cast again.

[sblock=combat stuff]Standard Action: Cast magic missile on minotaur thing for 9 points. (Sooooo not complaining about that roll. Is it a summoner/synthesist? Hmmm.)
Move action: Move to O-8. I have enough move to get there if the skeleton is medium (and counts as difficult) and if the rough floor is too.
I think we're in round 3?

R3 Magic Missile on C1: 2D4+2 = [3, 4]+2 = 9[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 2/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2015)

The bull horned creature stepped over the fallen body of the warrior and continued to pursue the healer. He spoke in Draconic (only Yospepheus understands), “Yousss killed my brother. Now you diesss!”

Unfortunately, the cleric had no time to translate as the foe moved through the doorway and behind the pillar, smashing him with his polearm as he went by. Yosepheus was felled from a blow to the head.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]C1 has Reach
C1 Moved and hit Yosepheus for 14 dmg
Darvus stabilized (I rolled it)

Initiative:
You guys
Bad Guy

Party Status: 
-1/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ Prone and Unconscious
-5/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Prone and Dying
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
26/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ Dagger
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 561r ~ Crossbow;

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 2/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 3/6
Conditions in effect: None

*Enemy Status:*

```
Creature   [AC17, Touch 11, CMD18]: 9/35hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus drools.

[sblock=Actions]Stabilize roll: 1D20 = [8] = 8[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: -6/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 4/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 7, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Maintaining her song throughout her maneuvers, he young sorcerer abruptly reverses direction and heads right back to where she did battle with the necromancer. The image of the wolf god blurs as she traces his visage out as she runs, but it comes into focus as she locks her gaze upon the target and releases two more fiery hounds at her enemy. Her left hand white-knuckle grips the crossbow, still loaded and ready for use.

[sblock=combat stuff]Move action: Move back to K-8.
Standard Action: Cast magic missile on minotaur thing for 6 points. This is coming down to the wire. Devlin can get him, go go go! 
R4 Magic Missile on C1: 2D4+2 = [1, 3]+2 = 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 1/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 7, 2015)

As the beast steps over his fallen comrades, the snarl from Devlin can be heard throughout the throne room. He rushes across the room and strikes at the monster with his claws and digs deep into its flesh with its newly formed razor sharp teeth. Grasping tightly with his teeth, he hope beyond hope that his attack is enough to slay the creature before it can return the pain thats been dealt to it.

[sblock=actions] Move to P14
Attack the moster: attack 1 (claw 1): Claw 1: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14  Damage: Claw 1: 1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3 
attack 2 (claw 2): Claw 2: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5  Damage: (miss)
attack 3 (bite): Bite: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15  Damage: Bite: 1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4 

*edit* Actually, I dont think I actually hit him on any of those attacks now that Im looking at it lol. CRAP!

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] So quick question on a side note for future, should I be making a STR based mutagen instead if I am going to focus on going with the feral style transformation? The only real bonus I seem to get out of doing DEX is a little more AC, where as the +3 from STR on damage would have done a significant amount of damage more I think or is there a feat that will allow me later to use DEX as my modifier on the damage and attack rolls for Claw and Bite weapons?
[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (20 w/ Mutagen) (13 flat-footed, 14 (16) touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2015)

The bull horned creature hit the mutated Delvin as he got closer with his lucerne hammer. The blow was hard, but not enough to drop him. The creature then tried to gore him but missed.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]C1 has Reach
C1 AoO hit Delvin for 15 dmg, Gore missed

Initiative:
You guys
Bad Guy

Party Status: 
-1/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ Prone and Unconscious
-6/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Prone and Dying
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
11/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 560r ~ Crossbow;

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 2/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 4/6
Conditions in effect: None

*Enemy Status:*

```
Creature   [AC17, Touch 11, CMD18]: 3/35hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

Yosephus continues to drift ever closer to death.

[sblock=Rolls]Stabilize roll: 1D20 = [7] = 7[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: -7/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 4/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 7, 2015)

The beasts weapon digs deep into Devlin's armor and causes him to falter only slightly. He digs into the beast once more and attacks ferociously attempting to destroy the beast before it has a chance to finish him and his friends off.

[sblock=actions] 
Claw 1 : Claw 1: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17  Damage:  Claw 1 DMG: 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Claw 2 : Claw 2: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18  Damage: Claw 2 DMG: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4 
Bite : Bite: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10  (miss)
[/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (20 w/ Mutagen) (13 flat-footed, 14 (16) touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5

Bombs: 6/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb 
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 8, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Seeing the mutated halfling's claws dig into the horned monster, Tamarie takes the opportunity to rush forward to the closest fallen teammate and do her best to help him. Dropping her crossbow and tearing fabric from his sleeve with both hands, the elf-blooded woman presses down and secures the makeshift bandage to his wound in a desperate effort to stop the ever-growing pool of red on the floor.

"Come on, don't do this to me... don't do this," she mutters under her breath as she fights a battle for the holy man's life.

[sblock=combat stuff]Move action: Move to L-12
Standard Action: Use Heal skill to stabilize Yosephus

I can't use Heavenly Fire on Yosephus again until the day turns over. I don't know of any healing devices. So, it's gonna have to be Heal skill, DC 15. I actually have heal skill (+4), but I'm just short of being able to make the roll on a take 10. (I should fix that next level.) I'll have to roll... and it's not good enough:

R5 Heal check on Yosephus to stabilize: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10

The rules do allow for multiple attempts, assuming the victim doesn't bleed out between.

I am actually making a big assumption here: I'm treating it as obvious Yosephus is bleeding out and Darvus is not. PM, let me know if this is a problem.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 1/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: Crossbow and one bolt
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2015)

With the final blows from Delvin, the beast fell and disappeared to leave a broken and battered kobold in its place. The kobold was inside the creature and had been taking punishment from the weapons and spells too. He was dead.

Silence fell over the interior of the building.

Tamarie managed to stop the bleeding on Yosepheus and stabilize him.  You are victorious, and you did not pay the price in lives lost.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]
Awarded 1600XP, 400XP each

Party Status: 
-1/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ Prone and Unconscious
-7/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Prone and Unconscious
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
11/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 560r ~ Crossbow;

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 2/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 4/6
Conditions in effect: None[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Yeah, I rolled for one earlier and just decided to just give you an auto-success on the other. Battle is over so there is no need to try killing off a PC for a dice roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 8, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Finally able to combine pressure with wound coverage, Tamarie staunches Yosephus' bleeding and moves on to Darvus, only to find he's not bleeding out. Pulling her hood back, the woman shakes her mop of unruly dark hair and breathes a sigh of relief, sitting between her two wounded comrades. With a bit of a labored breath, she speaks. "Devlin, could you look for more baddies and maybe some valuables? I'll be tending the wounded more. Maybe we can get one up by next morning."

[sblock=Actions]Provide long term care. The plan would be that by morning, they get some hp back, but if that is not enough, Tamarie's 1d4+1 comes back online for each of them. If either becomes active, that liberates enough healing to get the other. The group is basically crippled until that point.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 16/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 1/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: none
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: Crossbow(loaded)
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

The bleeding finally stopped, Yosephus rests calmer as his body begins the slow process of repairing itself.
[sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: -7/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 4/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 8, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Man, it looks like we had an active couple of days while I was gone! I'm sorry I missed several turns where I should have been making Con saves to stabilize. I had an emergency family thing up in the Appalachians; no phone signal or internet. PM, should I make some rolls to catch up? If so, how many?[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 9, 2015)

As the beast falls before Devlin's claws, Devlin begins to revert back to his original form and straightens his robes. He takes a closer look at the Kobold now laying before him and begins to ponder how the little one ended up inside of the creature. "Most fascinating," he says under his breath as he probes around. Tamarie's words wake him from his studying dreams and he acknowledges her with a nod of his head.

"Yes, I will be happy to check the area to be sure there are no more of the miscreants laying in wait." Assured that she has all the injuries under control, Devlin begins to sift through the dead all around and to search the adjoining rooms for any signs of trouble. Slowly and meticulously he is sure to study the necromancer very closely to see if he can learn of anything that might help him understand how the beast was created.

[sblock=actions] I am going to check out the rooms, 8 then 4 for any signs of other creatures. After that I will search the body of the Necromancer first (and very thoroughly) then work my way through the skeletons and finally come assist Tamarie with anymore of the healing that needs to be done. If by chance while i am doing this anything shiny catches my eye near that throne I will also take a look over there for anything of interest. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (20 w/ MTGN) (13 flat-footed, 14 (16) touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 (9) Will: +2 (0)

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5 (7)

Bombs: 5/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS) (IN USE)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Claws x2, Bite 
Current Conditions in Effect: DEX Mutagen w/ Feral Mutagen (2x Claw attack and 1 Bite)
Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking in the antechambers revealed no more foes. After the sounds of battle, if there were any other kobolds left they were likely cowering behind the few closed doors. There were a few visible down the hallways.

Searching the two fallen kobolds in the gruesome throne room, you found a pair of potion vials on the magic user. The creature was carrying a masterwork Lucerne hammer, that looked too big for the kobold that was dead in his place.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
-1/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ Prone and Unconscious
-7/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ Prone and Unconscious
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
11/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 560r ~ Crossbow;

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 2/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 4/6
Conditions in effect: None[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I already rolled the checks to stabilize both dying characters, so there is no need for you all to do so now.

I cannot believe that not one of your PCs has spare CLW potions at all. Tsk, tsk. That is like Adventuring 101, to always be ready in case the healer falls in battle and you need to bring them back. 

Seriously though, since I am going to be DMing the adventure for you guys next, I really recommend you fix that issue between adventures, probably even taking a CMW each as well. My combats tend to lean towards challenging and if you all are not prepared or too reckless, you could lose a character.

It is also becoming normal to invest in a personal CLW wand when characters reach about 4th-5th level, lending it to the healer to use on your character because cure spells and channel energies are not enough.[/sblock] [sblock=Treasure]Potions are CMW if you succeed on the Spellcraft and/or Perception checks to identify them. That should bring your two fallen members back.

The rest of the treasure will just be vender trash. But you can each make a treasure drop request for something to be found (valued up to 4000gp) in the throne room. I think that should be covered by the total value of GP each person would earn over the entire adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 11, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
As Devlin recovers the two small vials, Tamarie's eyes light up. "Oh, are those magical potions? Bring them over here, let's take a look." After a quick song in reverence to Sapo, the Venzan god of knowledge, she nods her head, "Yes yes, they are magical, alright, let me see..." After a bit of swirling, smelling, examining and thinking, she concludes, "I know this must be simple for you, Devlin, but let me try... Ok, this one I think is for healing, and not just a little bit. It's pretty good. The other, well... what do you think?" She hands it back to him, shrugging her shoulders. With her hood down and given his unusual vantage (she is sitting while he is standing), the tufts of hair growing from her long, tapered ears become obvious.

[sblock=Stuff]I think I can identify #2 with the 23. I just wanted to try. 
Arcana Knowledge to Identify potential healing potions: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23

So loot, right. Hmm, I think Tamarie's biggest problem is carrying stuff. A Handy Haversack would be keen.

As far as a healing potion, I nearly did buy one or two, but I was over-tempted by the 100 gold for the cost of living improvement. I reasoned that I had some natural healing, and that would cover what a potion could do. Didn't work out so well.[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 11, 2015)

Devlin brings the potions over to Tamarie allowing her to test her hand at discerning the use of the potions. The little alchemist is impressed by her determination of the first potions qualities and smiles at her as he hands the second potion back. 

"You are indeed correct on your assessment. This potion is also a healing potion of moderate strength." Devlin makes a quick note in his diary about the potions quality. Perhaps our two friends here could benefit from these concoctions. Use that one for Yosephus and I will help out Darvus." Devlin takes the potion over to his ally and attempts to pour the concoction down his throat, healing him of some of his wounds.

[sblock=Spellcraft] Potion 2 check: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21  [/sblock]
[sblock=Extract] Also, if there is time I would like to make a CLW Extract and use that to recover some of my health. Not sure on how long we plan on being in here. If not I can just make it on the road. [/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] Yea, I am able to concoct my own CLW as my formulae, but 1) I had none prepared, which was a horrible idea adn 2) I need the discovery that allows me to let others use my potions. Something to think about in the future I am sure. 

Also Perrin, I would possiblu like to make a treasure drop request (based off of some help from Aura). Amulet of Mighty Fist +0, Agile Weapon. Will get me one step closer to my Dex based transformation stuff that Im trying to do.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (20 w/ MTGN) (13 flat-footed, 14 (16) touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 (9) Will: +2 (0)

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5 (7)

Bombs: 5/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS) (IN USE)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Claws x2, Bite 
Current Conditions in Effect: DEX Mutagen w/ Feral Mutagen (2x Claw attack and 1 Bite)
Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2015)

Using the two potions brought Yosepheus and Varvus back around to consciousness. They instinctively swallowed the rest of the liquid after the first healing drop hit the back of their throat.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
08/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
02/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
11/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
16/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 550r ~ Crossbow;

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 2/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 2/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 4/6
Conditions in effect: None[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]I rolled the Healing from the potions (9 each), so now everyone is awake and can play. 

I don’t have a problem treasure dropping a haversack and an Amulet of Mighty Fists +0. Though, I do question Agile Weapon applying to unarmed attacks. But more importantly, The PFS Field Guide is not on our approved list of sources for stuff. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 12, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
"Welcome back," Tamarie greets Yosepuhs and Darvus as they come back to consciousness. "You gave us a good scare, there." Pausing a moment, the song-caster looks over at the fallen kobold who was once a huge minotaur-like beast. "Oh... yes, we killed the creature. Turns out it was an ability of the little kobold inside. I guess that accounts for both of the 'spell-slingers' Kratchen was worried about."

With that, Tamarie proceeds to help her friends back to their feet and then pulls her hood up, once again making it difficult to make out her facial features


----------



## resrick (Apr 13, 2015)

Devlin nods his head confidently as Darvus opens his eyes and begins to move. "Just take your time there friend and let your wounds fully heal," Devlin says as he places the stopper back on the vial of potion nad places it back in pocket on his robes.

"Now to find a way out of here"

[sblock=ooc] Ahh didnt realize it wasn't in the approved sources. I will wait on loot items for now then and do some more research when we get back to the Inn and such. [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (20 w/ MTGN) (13 flat-footed, 14 (16) touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 (9) Will: +2 (0)

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5 (7)

Bombs: 5/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (+4 DEX +2 Nat Armor - 2 WIS) (IN USE)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2: ___ 3:___ 4:____
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: Claws x2, Bite 
Current Conditions in Effect: DEX Mutagen w/ Feral Mutagen (2x Claw attack and 1 Bite)
Used Items:
None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Yosephus Errol Smithe, Cleric of Amenthia, the Healing Hand*

At last conscious again, the cleric gets to his feet and checks to make sure all combatants are no longer breathing. "I cannot risk my healing helping the enemies." Once he is sure that he will not be healing the kobolds he channels energy to heal himself and his companions. After that he casts a healing spell upon himself.
[sblock=Actions]Channel energy: 2D6 [1,5] = 6
Channel energy: 2D6 [2,2] = 4
Droppping _Lesser Restoration_ to cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on self:
Cure Moderate Wounds: 2D8+3 [2,4]+3 = 9
So that is a total of 19 for me and 10 for everyone else.[/sblock][sblock=Yosephus]*Yosephus Errol Smithe*
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 17 touch)
HP: 21/26
CMB: +2 CMD: 12

Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Perception: +3 Sense Motive: +11
Initiative: +0

Current Weapon in Hand: Morningstar
Channel Energy: 2/6
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
1st Level: Bless, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
2nd Level: Lesser Restoration
Domain Powers Remaining Today:
Rebuke Death: 6/6
Resistant Touch: 6/6
Race Features:
Halo Status: ON
Incorruptible: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2015)

The kobolds were dead before Yosepheus came around. Channeling some energy did wonders for your wounded.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Small bodies are difficult terrain for small characters





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status: 
18/29 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Darvus ~ 
21/26 HP ~ AC 17 ~ Yosephus ~ 
39/39 HP ~ AC 22 ~ Muzdum ~ waraxe
21/26 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Devlin ~ 
17/17 HP ~ AC 16 ~ Tamarie ~ MA 550r ~ Crossbow;

Spells Cast: MA (Tam)
Abilities Used:
* Darvus: Smite Evil 0/1, Lay on Hands 1/4
* Yosephus: Chan Energy 4/6, Reb Death: 0/6, Resist Tch 0/6, Incorruptible 1/1, Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 3/3
* Devlin: Bombs 2/7, Mutagen (Dex) 1/1, Extracts 1st 0/4
* Tamarie: Heavenly Fire 3/7, Spells 1st 4/6
Conditions in effect: None[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Re: The Amulet. I wil go ahead and drop it for now. The Agile Weapon was actually approved some time ago. There might be some question on Agile Weapon having affect with natural weapons, but Aura is looking to see if there is something about that. We migh have to discuss it more in the General Discussion Thread… You could initiate that if you want. [/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 16, 2015)

"Ahh that is much better, thank you Yosephus," Devlin finishes mixing a small vial and drinks it down in a single gulp. "Now, once everyone is ready we can start our way out of this place." Devlin looks around scratching his head a little. He points towards the room across the way,"Shall we head towards door number 1 where the Skeletons and Necromancer arrived?" Pointing a thumb over his shoulder," or shall we head towards our little Kolboldotaurs room?"

[sblock=Actions] Take a minute to make a Cure Light Wounds Extract and drink it. _: 1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9 So total healing for me is 19 with Yosephus's Chanel Energy. [/sblock]

[sblock=Perrinmillers Note] Haha, ok I will start up a little discussion and see what everyone thinks. I would think it would give the bonus just because its technically not and "unarmed attack" and the attacks are considered "natural weapons." We shall see what everyone thinks in the forums and go from there. Thanks for the help and for looking into it for me. [/sblock] 

[sblock=ministats]Devlin Eldlya

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB:+2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +7 Will: +2

Perception: +8
Initiative: +5 

Bombs: 5/7
Mutagen Prepared: Dexterity (USED)

Extracts Prepared: 1: Targeted Bomb Admixture 2:Cure Light Wounds (USED) 3:___ 4:___
Formulae List: Bomber's Eye, Cure Light Wounds, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Targeted Bomb Admixture, Expeditious Retreat, Stone Fist


Current Weapon in Hand: none 
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Used Items: None

Read more: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Devlin_(resrick)
 [/sblock]
*edit mini stats*


----------



## Aura (Apr 16, 2015)

Tamarie the Songweaver
Picking up her crossbow, still loaded and ready to go, Tamarie nods in assent. "We can sweep for stragglers and then call it good, if people like," she suggests, her voice having evened out considerably since the pitched battle with the enemy spell-slingers. She points her crossbow towards where the monstrous kobold with the lucerne hammer came from and steps towards it, allowing for others to get themselves arranged and ready to resume.


[sblock=Tamarie Mini Stats]*Tamarie*
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 17/17
CMB: +1 CMD: 13

Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +3
Perception: +2 Sense Motive: +0
Initiative: +2

First Level spells remaining: 1/6
Heavenly Fire remaining: 4/7 (Darvus,Yosephus, Tamarie)
Bolts remaining: 17/20

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow(loaded)
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Light(dagger pommel)
Temporary items in possession: 1 bow and arrow set from sentry skeletons
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
Money: +50gp(retainer),-25gp(horse rental)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2015)

Cautiously picking your way through the rest of the ruined fort, you found no more opposition. You had been told that a pair of kobold spell singers were the root of the problem and they laid dead in the gruesome throne room.

The undead skeleton you told to expect were destroyed.  There were no other kobolds or undead in the rooms on the ground floor.

Having licked your wounds and gathered up whatever valuables you scrounged from the dead, you left Boar’s Ridge and the ruined fort to return to Venza. At least you had found a few decent magical items in the kobolds’ stash to use or sell.

Back in the City of Glass, you reported and received the second half of your reward. You were successful and free to go about looking for new work.

[sblock=GM Note]Sorry to bring this to an abrupt and hardly cinematic conclusion. I was giving Halivar a chance to speak up about treasure and post IC, but I think it is time to just call it finished so we can all look ahead to new things.

Here are the final Numbers:
*Yosephus, Devlin, Darvus*
Final = 4833XP gained (Started at 0) & +5102gp (1249 Enc + 3853TBG)
*Tamarie*
Final = 4470XP gained (Started at 0) & +4725gp (1249 Enc + 3476TBG)
*Muzdum*
Final = 5321XP gained (Started at 1394) & +5863gp (674 Enc + 5189TBG)

Satin Knights DMC = 19.88 (284 days)
Perrinmiller DMC = 7.77 (111 days)

















My next adventure for LPF is for characters levels 3-4 (basically for you guys as the only players around that will be needing something for your characters at that level). You should bring your characters into the Dunn Wright Inn and I shall be introducing the recruiter NPC within a week or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Halivar (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks, perrinmiller! Sorry I was incommunicado; I'm in the tax industry and it was hella crazy this year with long hours. Thanks again for your patience!


----------



## Aura (Apr 20, 2015)

[sblock=Thanks and End Stuff]Big thank you to PM, who picked up our adventure as it flagged and got it rolling again. He's also been at the forefront of planning the next wave of adventures, which is all set up and just a matter of the individual DM's (myself included) to get rolling.

I'd like to take a moment to mention that this game is part of one of the cool things about LPF--if something happens to an adventure, a judge steps in and helps out. I've now been in that situation twice, and for me, it really makes a difference.

And if I understand it properly, you all will see me again, but playing a different character. Tamarie is getting thrown in with the level 2's.[/sblock]


----------



## resrick (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Perrinmiller for taking up the reigns and helping to finish the adventure. We greatly appreciate it and had a great time. Look forward to seeing you in the Inn and going on some more adventures soon.

Also on a side note, for the Amulet, how much of the gold we got do I need to subtract for the amulet? Im pretty sure its 4000, but want to be positive before i make adjustments. 

Once again thanks a lot and good luck to yuh in the future!


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2015)

You guys are welcome. 

The next adventure will be more interesting that my effort to pick up where SK left off. I like a bit more role-playing too so I hope you all can get into it.  See you in the DWI.



resrick said:


> Also on a side note, for the Amulet, how much of the gold we got do I need to subtract for the amulet? Im pretty sure its 4000, but want to be positive before i make adjustments.



Yep, just deduct it from total GP earned (can use TBG for it as well).


----------

